# Lorenzo's Build thread



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

*CemetaryAngel81 builds and projects*

What's up Layitlow I'm a newbie to Layitlow I'm hoping to get my build thread rolling soon.I started building when I was 13 stopped for a while but got back into it 4 years ago.I never built any show winners but now I'm hoping to up my build quality.I "llstart with my most recent and show some of my older stuff as I have time.I don't have a computer and my android doesn't have a photobucket link so bear with me.This is something I've been really wanting to do for a long time apart from just building my models!


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

welcome bro lets see some pics :around:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

welcome to LIL bro!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Welcome to layitlow bro


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Most of us similar stories brutha! LIL has all the resources n inspiration you could ever ask for. Let's see some pics!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm kinda embarrassed to say this but how do you attach Photobucket to LIL mobile?I'm pulling my hair out looking for the attachment link and new post.I 'm using a 3g Vortex and I have the PB mobile app.Help please I am too old fashioned!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I'm kinda embarrassed to say this but how do you attach Photobucket to LIL mobile?I'm pulling my hair out looking for the attachment link and new post.I 'm using a 3g Vortex and I have the PB mobile app.Help please I am too old fashioned!


dont feel bad brother...i dont even own a celly or have long distance at home, so my comp. is my only ray of hope!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> dont feel bad brother...*i dont even own a celly *or have long distance at home, so my comp. is my only ray of hope!!


how do u live without it:biggrin:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

if you have the PB app, just go into it, click the pic you want to post, go to the info of said pic and it should have a list of codes (Email/IM, Direct, ect...), copy the "IMG" code (should be at the bottom of the list) and go into LIL. to post the copied pic just click on the "reply" box and post. I hope this helps, it's the way I post shit from my Iphone... anywho, WELCOME TO LAYITLOW!!!!! if you have any questions about anything, feel free to just ask just about anyone. about 99% of the folks I've met through this forum are incredibly helpfull and INSAINLY talented! if you're looking to improve your skills, this is the spot!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome to LIL homie ......... hope you have fun...... it's all about FUN !


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the wecome,Here my most recent


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

wow looks amazing bro


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

corky said:


> wow looks amazing bro


x2!! nice ride!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks carneles I'm still learning.It's an AMT 65 Pontiac Grand Prix.Gave me headaches despite it's simplicty.I fucked up the kit glass so I ended up having to use lexand.It's not perfect but I was inspired by Gary Seeds and tried to do something like that within my abilities.


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks for the wecome,Here my most recent
> View attachment 413580
> View attachment 413576
> View attachment 413578
> View attachment 413579




ride is looking good bro. welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks man you have badass builds yourself!!I'm definitely a fan of your style!!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice ranfla.... Clean build....


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

What up buddy glad to see you got on Lay it low. about time.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Grand Prix is a good modeling subject and your paint looks pretty cool


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

nice build brotha:thumbsup:welcome to the forun....u should blend right in!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks all of you especially PHXKSTM for telling me about this place.I have to use the library to upload because my vortex phone doesn't seem to have the capabilities their computers do.Thanks for putting up with my technologicly impaired ass,I will show my 50 Chevy trokita WIP next week.This build I doubt I'll finish any time soon!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok heres what I got going on so far 50 trokita.I'm going to start the frame sometime this week.Thinking about opening the doors.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

And now for some older stuff.Some of these I will redo in time when I clear my plate off a bit.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heres a couple I did last summer.Again nothing that gonna knock your socks off but here they are
View attachment 415897
View attachment 415898
View attachment 415899


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I've also got this off again on again 41 never finished it.
View attachment 415902


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

You've got some great builds man!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I build some pretty weird shit as well.I love the Tom Daniel type kits.He keeps repoping em I'll keep building em.
View attachment 415907
View attachment 415909
View attachment 415910
View attachment 415911
View attachment 415913
The weathered one with the skeletons is my first scratchbashed build.I call it the Tumbleweed Wagon.I love old westerns and horror so I thought I'd make something that reflects that.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Dig


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heres a couple of rat rods I did 8 years ago.Time hasn't been too kind to them.This is the Barnabas Vampire Van that I used the rims from a jada road rats and the other in the attachment I just never finished for some reason.I'll jump back on in though.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry the other one one didnt come up.Here it is 29 model A pickup


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Another work in progress 59 Miller Meteor Caddy hearse just a mockup because I dont know which route to take.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heres some more.The chysler is mildly Kustomized,the 47 Chevy woody is a diecast I stripped down,repainted and lowered,The 30 woody is inspired from a keith Weesner painting,and the 49 merc I made for my girlfriend last Ocotober


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I did this 30 woody from a Keith Weesner sketch
> View attachment 415927
> and I made this for my girlfriend last October
> View attachment 415926



I'm liking that Merc...NIce!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice builds bro!! im diggin the red slead!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks homie's!!Truth is I haven't built a whole lot of lowriders lately.But I'm going to change that this year.After all it was the lowriders that got me started!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Does any one know where to get a pesco style pump?


----------



## 2side-gemini (Nov 26, 2010)

You got some nice rides bro, that 49 Merc is nice :yes:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

2side-gemini said:


> You got some nice rides bro, that 49 Merc is nice :yes:


Thanks 2Sides your 65 truck is shaping up to be nice too keep us posted!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lots of nice builds...:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Sneeky!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Terrific builds, bro!! Welcome!! uffin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Heres some more.The chysler is mildly Kustomized,the 47 Chevy woody is a diecast I stripped down,repainted and lowered,The 30 woody is inspired from a keith Weesner painting,and the 49 merc I made for my girlfriend last Ocotober
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Tonio and LowandSlow!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I haven't done much to the 50 this week other then BMF the bed rails.Even though I already got my first coats of paint on,I still didn't think it was too late to try open the doors and hinge the thing.Because I don't want to fuck the paint up too much I'm scribing the door lines with my exacto.I've never hinged before. I'll let you know how that goes!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks for the wecome,Here my most recent
> View attachment 413580
> View attachment 413576
> View attachment 413578
> View attachment 413579


This here is pretty trill!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heres some more of the red 49 merc I built for my lady


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 417604
> View attachment 417605
> Heres some more of the red 49 merc I built for my lady
> View attachment 417598
> ...


nice merc


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I've have done four of these revell mercs. This one didn't come out as nice.The first couple of paint jobs valleron puro verga,the paint cracked like a riverbed,keept wetsanding and dipping it in the pool.This one pissed me the fuck off for sureLOL!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lowridingmike said:


> This here is pretty trill!


Thanks Mike, your 62 pontiac is pretty kool too bro!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice 50 trokita!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Brandon! I'ts not anywhere near done though!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

This weekend I opened the door on the bomb truck,Because my dremel motor burned out Anyways I used dental floss along the door lines


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heres another old build a 49 ford shoe box.I used 58 Impala hubcaps and 57 Chysler seats


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Got this mocked up saturday waiting for the hinges on the 50 to dry


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Another 41 I did 6 months ago.The paint on the roof reacted so I added the decal to cover my fuck up but I'm probably gonna just build yet another


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Gotta apologize for my shitty cellphone pics,Next week I'll have more progress on the 50.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Does any one know where to get a pesco style pump?


hit up DLOstyles


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> hit up DLOstyles


Thanks Hock,I'll be looking into that!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks Hock,I'll be looking into that!


pm Lil Brandon for whateva ya need resin

NIce lookin truck and wtf did the earlier posts go? I posted earlier in here I thought and you had pics of a pink 62 pontiac w/ purple graphics?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lowridingmike said:


> pm Lil Brandon for whateva ya need resin
> 
> NIce lookin truck and wtf did the earlier posts go? I posted earlier in here I thought and you had pics of a pink 62 pontiac w/ purple graphics?


Thanks bro.The one you're describing sounds like GeeTee66s but you're right his 62 is sweetlooking build.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Heres another old build a 49 ford shoe box.I used 58 Impala hubcaps and 57 Chysler seats
> View attachment 423390
> View attachment 423391
> View attachment 423392
> View attachment 423393


:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks ESO!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I thought the wire for the hinges I did were too flimsy so I'm in the process of changing the type of wire to paperclip 1/32.I took and started on what I was going for with the interior.I'm thinking something I haven't done yet,something TINGOS influnenced.I started with leftover seats from the 65 Gran Prix.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heres a 1957 Chrysler that I did about 6 years ago.I love this kit,my brother gave me another for my birthday back in October.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heres a Tom Daniel Beer Wagon I built box stock with the exception of baremetal foil.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

About last week I went to a garage sale and I scored this sealed for 10$.After seeing Halfass Kustom's hot rod on his tread,I think I'm gonna go rat rod with it.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

everything is looking great man! :thumbsup:
your plates will be in tomorrow's outgoing mail


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks David,I'm trying not to get in a rush,I'll keep an eye for those.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well back to the drawing board for the hinges,mine where completely off so I tore them off and started over.I'm also capping off the interior as we speak,I'm no TINGOS,
























first time doing guts like this,but it looks pretty good.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Can't have a Bellflower type ride without Bellflower pipes:facepalm:So this week I made some for the G.prix


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I saw this at the Hawiiaan barbecue,I'd love to replicate it.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I saw this at the Hawiiaan barbecue,I'd love to replicate it.
> View attachment 432350
> View attachment 432351


:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Can't have a Bellflower type ride without Bellflower pipes:facepalm:So this week I made some for the G.prix
> View attachment 432347
> View attachment 432348
> View attachment 432349


Those are sick!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sinicle said:


> Those are sick!!!


Thanks bro!I made em with 1/8×014(3.18mm×355mm)aluminum tube on 3/32"(2.4mm) styrene tube.Hopefully Thursday I share with you all the shifter I made for the 50 trokita!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yo...Quiro...Una...Cerves uh Bud Light LOL :rofl:Thanks Dig for labels bro, the idea for this shifter came from Just Ripes' lovely multicolored Merc.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

My girl got this pic of me fucking with the motor of the 50'. I'm starting to enjoy engines but I'm stuck wiring the Thriftmaster 6


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumbsup: Nice Work...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I showed yall a little of this 57 Chrysler a few pages back,its kind of a favorite to me...Heres a little more of it.l


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

This is the only pic I got of this chopped 40 ford panel.It was first time I tried chopping something,came out kind of shitty,didn't sand enough,so it only looks nicer then it really is


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Last one for the night,I promise !This is Poison Apple, of the 4 revell Mercs I have,I can never get tired of these,but I think if I do another,I'm going to slant the pillars,only thing I don't like about this kit


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

ricezart said:


> :thumbsup: Nice Work...


Thanks man,appreciate it!


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

some nice builds in here :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for them words Chevyman,I'm going to be posting more progress on the 50 trokita,say has WARS67 been online lately?I've been wanting to see if he had any pictures of a completely wired straight 6 I have vague memories of this motor from my brother in laws' old truck,I don't remember how the wires went,just want it to be legit looking.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Finished inline 6! thanks WARS67! Although the bottom hose is a beast to locate properly,as you can see it looks kinda off.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heres a 50 Ford from last year.I used Xotics mint green and the kits decals.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

This 70 Monte has a 2000 Silverado Vortec stuffed into it.Old School exterior new school guts.The paint is Winfield inspired,but I,m not really feeling the wheels.I'm considering swapping them for 5/20 Cragers or if I can find em the Supremes in the 70 Impala.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> About last week I went to a garage sale and I scored this sealed for 10$.After seeing Halfass Kustom's hot rod on his tread,I think I'm gonna go rat rod with it.
> View attachment 427236


Dude go for it.......That will look kool if done the right way.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

cool builds in here i like that chrysler and the 50 ford


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

@Halfass Kustom/ Yeah I'm going to tearing into this eventually,its on the backburner for now,yours is Badass,in case you're wondering,on the Coffin Corner I'm lorenzovargas1978 and I've checked out your site and I recommend others here to do the same!!
@kykustoms thank you for the comps,Your new skull truck is sick!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I corrected the door hinges,you can see how off the first effort was,I'm gonna build the door panels tonite,hopefully


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I corrected the door hinges,you can see how off the first effort was,I'm gonna build the door panels tonite,hopefully
> View attachment 437849
> View attachment 437848


Lining up doors sucks balls. Whatchu make them bed rails out of?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Started this last night. A revell 60 Impala. I 'm gonna name this 60's lowlow" Sea of Fire" I'm just getting warmed up on what the layers and layers of multicolored flames are to be like. This just a test run, I cut these fames from frog tape and I'll see what I can come up with. I'm thinking Candy Purple on the body with a Watson like panaling. l


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lowridingmike said:


> Lining up doors sucks balls. Whatchu make them bed rails out of?


 I got those out of the Revell 41 Chevy Kit.Pretty good fit too.I wasn't sure at first if I was gonna go with them,Till I shot a gloss black coat of klylon lacquer,then a piss coat of leather brown,then krylon transparent brown clear on top of that just like I did the bed.Yeah lining doors was a bitch,it's the first opened model I've ever done I thought I could've gotten away with them being all lopsided and shit, as long as they functioned.That was a wake up call for me to stop being so Goddamn sloppy lol!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I set aside the trokita and "Sea of Fire"for a moment,cuz Trend's decals came in!Now this is actually a facelift of an old build(see upper part of page 2)I masked off the roof and trunk for the Evening Orchid laquer,I didn't do the side spears as I debating using a non metallic lavender.The old Revell pinstipe decals fell victim to the tape,no biggie,I've got more in my parts box.Still need to clean up and wet sand,as some overspray went into the passenger quarter panel.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heres were Im at on the 50, still messing with getting the doors to fit right,also working on the pesco pumps that are going in the bed,


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

damn alot of badass models in here!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Ahh man.. NICE projects bro


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone,I got my work cut out for me,all uphill now,Just now got 2 Jimmy Flinstone bodies in 53 Hudson chopped and 53 Hudson wagon nice resin,plus the hot rod stagecoach,Tijuana Taxi rat rod,too much to list!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

More updates Thursday on the 50 and the 66...along with some new come ups.....that I just might start on sooner then prescribed.....


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Heres a 50 Ford from last year.I used Xotics mint green and the kits decals.
> View attachment 436422
> View attachment 436421


this 1 is cool!
ive been working on one all kustom


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> this 1 is cool!
> ive been working on one all kustom


Thanks homie,I'll try to get better pics.It has a skull shifter I made that doesn't show in these ones.I wanted to chop the top but my skills aren't up to snuff,might do another more wilder in the not to distant future cuz it's a kool kit!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks homie,I'll try to get better pics.It has a skull shifter I made that doesn't show in these ones.I wanted to chop the top but my skills aren't up to snuff,might do another more wilder in the not to distant future cuz it's a kool kit!


cool bro:thumbsup:
give it a shot bro,chop it


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

you got some nice builds in here the truck & bonneville :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

It's hard cuz it varies from different vehicles,I'll practice it more,or just cheat and get a Jimmy Flinstone resin cab lol!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> you got some nice builds in here the truck & bonneville :thumbsup:


Thanks dawg, means a lot to me!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> It's hard cuz it varies from different vehicles,I'll practice it more,or just cheat and get a Jimmy Flinstone resin cab lol!


lol thats true jimmy flintstone has the hook up...lol


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

_*Nice work up in here!!*_ :nicoderm:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Tonioseven said:


> _*Nice work up in here!!*_ :nicoderm:


Thanks carnal,still got a long ways to go before I can keep up with you kats


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Quick update on the 50.I just finished with 1 of the Pescos.1 more left.I would like the thank D.lo Styles for the tanks.They worked out great.:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

The pic of the finished pesco I can't seem to find,heres better pics of the 50 Ford pickup.I want another already!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

About 15 years ago I built a 48 Lincoln Continenal.I cant believe I found this.Kinda embarassing
























but hell with it, I 'll show it to you.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heres how the 66 franklin ink decal job goes,Just did the hood,masking off the sides this week.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sunday I was busy cleaning off the resin bodies I just got,53 Hudson wagon and chopped Hudson coupe.Before you know it there's gonna be a pile of stock Hudson bodies in a box in the desert somewhere lol.JK Im gonna practice chopping on the stock ones,gotta have a backup plan I suppose...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Another old build is this 6 year old 49 mercAMT.Thanks for looking


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Progress on the 50 coming soon....inching toward finishing.....


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like both them wagons.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> I like both them wagons.


Thanks man you've gotta get one of those 53 Hudson wagons. I can't wait to start on the Hudsons and the hearse.I still need a few more donor kits for the Hudsons.The stock. Hudson body that I m gonna chop is gonna have a WW2 fighter plane look with rivits.The Wagon is gonna be black and silver with supremes and the Caddy hearse is going candy organic green and gonna be called "Green Zombie".I still have a chopped59 caddy hearse coming in the mail so stay tuned!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I had a nice eighth inch gap on the doors of the truck,still working on the setup,but heres how the "Sea of Fire" 60 Impala looks so far,still wet sanding and adding little more here and there.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I had this idea a while back,don't know if I should build it down the road.I was watching a Christian chicano rap channel and they where showing a 29 Chevy Sedan on spokes,I thought it was a sweet looking ride,how bout a pickup?My brother gave me a Monogram 29 ford pu Eary Iron kit,looks like it was started but whoever did didn't get to far.At first I wanted another channeled fenderless Rat Rod but after seeing that show HMMM.....


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks man you've gotta get one of those 53 Hudson wagons. I can't wait to start on the Hudsons and the hearse.I still need a few more donor kits for the Hudsons.The stock. Hudson body that I m gonna chop is gonna have a WW2 fighter plane look with rivits.The Wagon is gonna be black and silver with supremes and the Caddy hearse is going candy organic green and gonna be called "Green Zombie".I still have a chopped59 caddy hearse coming in the mail so stay tuned!


All those ideas sound good to me. Can't wait to see them started.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Neither can I.I'm starting to see a little light on the end of the tunnel with my 50 truck:banghead:.Want to get it done by March 33 to take to the Mesa Show,but my Hudsons will probably be the next ones I start,we'll see.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I had this idea a while back,don't know if I should build it down the road.I was watching a Christian chicano rap channel and they where showing a 29 Chevy Sedan on spokes,I thought it was a sweet looking ride,how bout a pickup?My brother gave me a Monogram 29 ford pu Eary Iron kit,looks like it was started but whoever did didn't get to far.At first I wanted another channeled fenderless Rat Rod but after seeing that show HMMM.....
> View attachment 445419


looks good with the rims


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I think I gonna build it,root beer brown kandy on the fenders,gold to orange on the cab and bed,and a pesco setup,yeah that would pretty dope.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Liking the green and yellow ford trucks. I usually hate ford trucks but you make em look good!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lowridingmike said:


> Liking the green and yellow ford trucks. I usually hate ford trucks but you make em look good!


Thanks man,I used to hate Fords too, now I got no brand loyalty cuz anything can be kool if done right.The yellow 29 is actually molded that color,so I need primer it both top to bottom before I paint anything on it.Its gonna be cholo ed out,bomb style.Something different fo sho!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

whats up Cemetary Angel ,see ur still going strong,nice buildson your CHEVY truck you said you cut the doors with dental floss after the paint ? never thought of that one but I was checking the rims I was thinking about doing the same thing to minesif I'm not mistaking them but adding the super sport knock off to them ???


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> whats up Cemetary Angel ,see ur still going strong,nice buildson your CHEVY truck you said you cut the doors with dental floss after the paint ? never thought of that one but I was checking the rims I was thinking about doing the same thing to minesif I'm not mistaking them but adding the super sport knock off to them ???


Thanks the idea of hinging came after the fact I painted it cuz it was originally supposed to be a quicky.After seeing stuff on this site,so many blue bomb trucks I had to change it up.I started with a panel scribing blade and scraped away then 
the floss to keep the pillers intact.The wheels are. 65 Pontiac Grand Prix hubcaps in 1109 sleeves.I. added styrenetubing to inner ring to fit and I like. how came out.You could probably use the ones in
the Bonneville kit too.I was thinking of adding 59 Impala centers,but I only got 1 set and saving them for another build,possibly the 48 fleetline dunno yet.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hate to show it unfinished but its getting there.Just needs the swamp cooler, other pesco and inner door jams and license plates safety stars.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

On a side note,I loved the Hudson wagon so much I just had to start it.I shaved the door handles,and I think Im going for a Truscale type interior with half moon styene strips.The wheels are just for mockup,I got to dig up some supremes I made from the revell 29 Ford ones set in 1109s


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Hate to show it unfinished but its getting there.Just needs the swamp cooler, other pesco and inner door jams and license plates safety stars.
> View attachment 448826
> View attachment 448827
> View attachment 448828
> View attachment 448824




LOOKING GOOD ANGEL :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Hate to show it unfinished but its getting there.Just needs the swamp cooler, other pesco and inner door jams and license plates safety stars.
> View attachment 448826
> View attachment 448827
> View attachment 448828
> View attachment 448824


Dude thats killer sofar. LOVE it.



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 448830
> On a side note,I loved the Hudson wagon so much I just had to start it.I shaved the door handles,and I think Im going for a Truscale type interior with half moon styene strips.The wheels are just for mockup,I got to dig up some supremes I made from the revell 29 Ford ones set in 1109s


?????? Why supremes. Just asking.

Other then that I love that wagon man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

@wars67 Thanks!! I couldn't have wired the straight 6 if it wasn't for your diagram!

@Halfass K. Thanks Sam!!Yeah I'm kinda starting to feel the spokes but there's a roof design I want to use for this wagon that's real50s looking(see the latest OSR May there's a 55 Chrysler owned by Derek Williams and I didn't think the Daytons would fit the style.My fickle little mind could change though...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OSR????? What's that.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> OSR????? What's that.


Ol Skool Rodz


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That's funny. I read that mag all the time. Never looked at it like that. Thanks


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Hate to show it unfinished but its getting there.Just needs the swamp cooler, other pesco and inner door jams and license plates safety stars.
> View attachment 448826
> View attachment 448827
> View attachment 448828
> View attachment 448824


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Tonioseven said:


>


Thanks Tonio!!means a lot coming from a veterano like yourself!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks Tonio!!means a lot coming from a veterano like yourself!


Man, I'm just a regular builder. I LOVE this hobby!!:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Can't wait to see what u do with that wagon


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Darkside,I don't think I've seen one of these built (besides the stock one on the Jimmy Flinstone catalog)Hope to see more guys building these.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Hate to show it unfinished but its getting there.Just needs the swamp cooler, other pesco and inner door jams and license plates safety stars.
> View attachment 448826
> View attachment 448827
> View attachment 448828
> View attachment 448824


chevy looking nice bro:thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

that wagon is a nice piece. I did the same thing with mine, started working on it when i got it. Stuck on the wheels im gonna use.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Can't wait to see what u do with that wagon


X2!! i like the supreme's idea!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Hock,this weekend I painted the 29,I'll be posting it when(if) I get off work,let me know what you think.


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

U got some dope work bro keep em comin where can I find the pesco and how much$ that shit is clean


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris g said:


> U got some dope work bro keep em comin where can I find the pesco and how much$ that shit is clean


 Thanks bro .D.lo Styles man.He casts them but I don't know if he still has any.The aircraft style motors and ins and outs are scratch built. D lo just supplied me with the tanks which I very much thank him for and I followed his design on the hardware.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heres what the previosly yellow 29 is like now. I used a root beer kandy on the fenders and orange on a silver base both Xotics.Sorry bout the Attached thumbnails,can't get rid of them.Oh well heres Sea of Fire again in case you missed it.LOL!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Quick update on the Hudson Wagon,Im having second thoughts bout tryin to hinge the tailgate as much as want to.I just added rear frenched antennas holes.Really hate to punk out of hinging,but the way the tailgate looks theres no way its gonna come out intact,Im no Surgeon (taking mortuary sciences in a few weeks though lol)but I dont want to ruin a 18$ body.On another side note here maybe a few of you kats will get a kick of this but because I don't have a vise or stand or anything to eliminate the gap on the drivers door of my 50 bomb I proped up my switchblade againt a steel bank.Hey it worked but its ghetto LOL!






Cant find the pics of what Im doing to the wagon just gonna have to wait till Thurs.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

The wheels I have mocked up this time I WAS gonna use for a 59 el camino,I got a big toothy grill that came from an AMT 49 merc.I started the headliner,Im going to make it match the roof patterns Im going for.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 451902
> View attachment 451904
> View attachment 451905
> View attachment 451906
> ...


Dude that looks kool man. ???? For U. Are you going for the 60-70's look with that. I think fat whitewalls with those rims would look great.

But thats my 2 cents.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude that looks kool man. ???? For U. Are you going for the 60-70's look with that. I think fat whitewalls with those rims would look great.
> 
> But thats my 2 cents.


Yep Bellflower style all the way with a organ pipe speaker console behind the rear seats.May a pesco setup behind there too.Its all good bro,I could never get offended or bootyhurt by anyones opinion.:thumbsup:Its hard to find a fat whitewall to fit the rims,I could rig some up from cragers but theyd be just that CRAGERS.I wanted Supremes and this comes a little closer to the markThanks holmes!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

RaiderPride said:


> that wagon is a nice piece. I did the same thing with mine, started working on it when i got it. Stuck on the wheels im gonna use.


Yeah I'm still so stuck on rims to use,I have thought about steelies with spider caps,then supreme and Halfass is right it needs wider whitewalls.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Got more resin bodies in,The chopped hearse is one Ive wanted to do for a while,Got tired of doing the same 57 Chysler so I got a wagon to use with the kit my brother gave for my birthday back in October,and a chopped dodge a100 van that gonna take alot of scrachbuilding for the guts and interior.Im game,Ill get to these in due time,just hoarding what Im gonna build before knife touches resin....


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Love both those wagons man.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 450385
> View attachment 450391
> Heres what the previosly yellow 29 is like now. I used a root beer kandy on the fenders and orange on a silver base both Xotics.Sorry bout the Attached thumbnails,can't get rid of them.Oh well heres Sea of Fire again in case you missed it.LOL![/QUOTE
> nice!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> CemetaryAngel81 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 450385
> ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Love both those wagons man.


 I love wagons too bro! Hopefully Godwilling around Christmas or your birthday Ill send U a Hudson Wagon or Chrysler.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks bro,Cant wait wait to start emhno:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 450385
> View attachment 450391
> Heres what the previosly yellow 29 is like now. I used a root beer kandy on the fenders and orange on a silver base both Xotics.Sorry bout the Attached thumbnails,can't get rid of them.Oh well heres Sea of Fire again in case you missed it.LOL!


looks good


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> OLDSKOOLWAYS said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks homie Im going be doing a lace pattern in the center of the cab,cant paint anymore this weekend,fighting some shitty weather here in AZ.I am getting closer to finishing the 50 chevy:x:that build just made me on the door jams lol!
> ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> CemetaryAngel81 said:
> 
> 
> > what color is the 29?
> ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dyzcustoms said:


> looks good


Thanks man!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> OLDSKOOLWAYS said:
> 
> 
> > CemetaryAngel81 said:
> ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> CemetaryAngel81 said:
> 
> 
> > OLDSKOOLWAYS said:
> ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heres a Revell Green Hornet that I painted Grabber Orange cuz I wanted to see what it would look in a color other then you know,green lmao!Its about 5 years old.Give or take.In the thumbnail it shows what the Gp looked like when I gave it the firsy base coat of Xotics Trophy Gold Kandy.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> OLDSKOOLWAYS said:
> 
> 
> > CemetaryAngel81 said:
> ...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 453254
> View attachment 453255
> View attachment 453256
> View attachment 453266
> Heres a Revell Green Hornet that I painted Grabber Orange cuz I wanted to see what it would look in a color other then you know,green lmao!Its about 5 years old.Give or take.In the thumbnail it shows what the Gp looked like when I gave it the firsy base coat of Xotics Trophy Gold Kandy.


gp looks nice


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> gp looks nice


Thanks man its been finished for awhile heres how it evolved theres finished pics of the first page


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks for the wecome,Here my most recent
> View attachment 413580
> View attachment 413576
> View attachment 413578
> View attachment 413579


came out nice,im liking the colors


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks it was my most recent finished one.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Lookin good man.


Thanks dawg.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

This topic be da shiznit! lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Cemetary Angel, I see you got some new builds going on, the paint on the 50 str8 them rims yep I thought so, good move I got the xtras from a escalade like how that looks, I got a 29, 1/16 scale tho had for 5 years missing a rim, got it from a yard sale started building it for my son then put it on hold thought about building a 1/25, ur gonna be busy for awhile new builds resin kits,recently bought some elmer's paint pens dam good for the white walls touch'n up or making them and on that hudson like the look " jus my 2 cents try the moons see how they look " ???? I gotta have spokes will substitute tho, lol ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks gentleman,I'll be working on putting teardrop taillights and I have been contimplating using paint pen to widen the whitewalls......That was an awesome idea dre...Thanks for the comps Mike,I sometimes thought my work was garbage compared to all lot of guys here,I'm trying my best,do what I can,and still love what I build.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Iwas going for coffin shaped recessed tail lights on the Hudson,but one side was a cunt hair higher so I filled it up and just went for teardrops instead.I also shaved the front headlight trim and because I like the stock Hudson side trim, I keept it.The headliner looks like shit right now but Im no where done with it.Im also scraping away at the tailgate to make it hinge up,its like excavating fossils cuz the resins damn thick,but I havent gone out of the tailgate lines so far so good.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks bro!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 454377
> View attachment 454379
> View attachment 454380
> Iwas going for coffin shaped recessed tail lights on the Hudson,but one side was a cunt hair higher so I filled it up and just went for teardrops instead.I also shaved the front headlight trim and because I like the stock Hudson side trim, I keept it.The headliner looks like shit right now but Im no where done with it.Im also scraping away at the tailgate to make it hinge up,its like excavating fossils cuz the resins damn thick,but I havent gone out of the tailgate lines so far so good.


nice work on the hudson


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks, the overall work I'm doing on it is pretty mild pretty subtle on the outside at least.It's headliner has a lot of work and I thought about hinging the tailgate with the window frame going up and actual tailgate going down.It's gonna be a while before this thing is ready to paint.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Here a 58 Plymouth Fury I shaved the trim off of,its pretty old,I painted it with the hok shimmerins and it cracked in a couple places,Im probably goin to redo like all my old models.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Polished the 29 today,added the lace patterns but I candied too heavy,so they dont really show in these lousy pics,kind of more a panel paint job,but Im kool with that,not gonna mess with it and strip it now,I like how it looks.The bed is still drying cuz I masked the wood floor off.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:looking good


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks bro, Im trying.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

No new updates on the Hudson wagon,heres a very different wagon.I posted backn page 2,I also do show rods,I know its not a lowrider and its kinda goofy,but thats fine.I like old westerns and horror and I created a story bout an undead sheriff transporting condemned souls across the old west of tombstone.In the 1800s,the wagons used to transport criminals in the old west were called Tumbleweed Wagons,cuz they drifted aimlessly.Im still adding more detail to this morbid thing want to add rust all to the side panels.My girlfriend used to laugh at it saying it looked like a birdhouse from highschool shop class but she wasnt laughing as it was starting to take form.Fun to build,got more undead stage coaches in the works:burn:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that's a kool ass kit bash right there.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Sam!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I was having a bitch time getting the tailgate to fit so I had to take the bed apart and reassimble it.This truck is being a motherfucker to the bitter end lol.:banghead:My goal is to stay on this curse till its finally done,that way I can have some peace in my life....


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

sup homie i jus got ur secret parts in badass they r perfect now time to do some mind boggeling Yuhhh!!! thanks homie


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris g said:


> sup homie i jus got ur secret parts in badass they r perfect now time to do some mind boggeling Yuhhh!!! thanks homie


Right on,keep us posted,bro


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 457078
> 
> View attachment 457081
> I was having a bitch time getting the tailgate to fit so I had to take the bed apart and reassimble it.This truck is being a motherfucker to the bitter end lol.:banghead:My goal is to stay on this curse till its finally done,that way I can have some peace in my life....


Dude good luck man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks bro,I fixed that problem 2nite,though I had to cut the bottom portion of the front bed wall off.It seems the floor of the kit was like an 1/8 too long which is why I had trouble.Id definintly build another of these 50 trokas but I think my next ones gonna be more of a leadsled/kustom.Im still not done with this one called "Moonlite Jewell",but its mostly small stuff like foiling the drip rails and license plates.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

looking good in here :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

paintwork on the 50 is nice brotha:thumbsup:gotta keep my eyes on this one!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Rizeart and Coast I will keep y all posted.Hey congrats Rize on D2S membership,maybe one day Ill join ya.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Yo cemetaryangel u in az?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Yo cemetaryangel u in az?


Yep,says Mesa but Im really in Apache Junction on the border.Fuckin tweaker town but hey there everywhere,what can you do?Its nice and quite lived there my whole life.


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

sup homie pm ur address got sumthin for ya im workin on ansd i send to u when im done wit it:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I got these wider whites by using the decals in the 66 kit.Going on the hudson wagon,compare it to the stock 1109 on the right.I know the decal wrinkled a little,but I got more of these in my parts box.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris g said:


> sup homie pm ur address got sumthin for ya im workin on ansd i send to u when im done wit it:thumbsup:


pm sent


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 458118
> I got these wider whites by using the decals in the 66 kit.Going on the hudson wagon,compare it to the stock 1109 on the right.I know the decal wrinkled a little,but I got more of these in my parts box.


I likey. Yummy lookin right there.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 456500
> View attachment 456501
> View attachment 456502
> No new updates on the Hudson wagon,heres a very different wagon.I posted backn page 2,I also do show rods,I know its not a lowrider and its kinda goofy,but thats fine.I like old westerns and horror and I created a story bout an undead sheriff transporting condemned souls across the old west of tombstone.In the 1800s,the wagons used to transport criminals in the old west were called Tumbleweed Wagons,cuz they drifted aimlessly.Im still adding more detail to this morbid thing want to add rust all to the side panels.My girlfriend used to laugh at it saying it looked like a birdhouse from highschool shop class but she wasnt laughing as it was starting to take form.Fun to build,got more undead stage coaches in the works:burn:


 THATS VERY UNIQUIE HOMIE LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks homies preciate it!!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hoppinmaddness said:


>


Im so stoked bout that 1 u going too?


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Yea im gonna be there do u know of any other shows before this one?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Was going to the mesa super show,but there not having a model table.Still going anyways


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Gonna be there too


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah Ill be the mexican kid with the slicked back hair and black bottton up western shirt in 102• degree weather lol!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

working on the door jams after coming home from the mesa super show,had a great time,got to meet Mr Biggs,bought another amt 50 chevy,took shitloads of pics that has my photobucket working overtime,also got some lay rite pomade for my hair from the Straight Razor Barbershop.Kool kats as hell,anyone was awesome there!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

One of my favorites at the show,a 60 Chrysler,sexy as fuck.












Also loved this fleetline.


















This Angelic 60 was immaculate,loved it:worship:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 459044
> View attachment 459045
> View attachment 459046
> One of my favorites at the show,a 60 Chrysler,sexy as fuck.
> ...


maaaan!! i seen that 60 out here in dallas and that bitch is BAD!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Fuck yeah it is!Seein it in person your just like,wow!got pics of the Gypsy Rose,my favorite 64 ever,Bone Yard which is bad as hell too,and some 50 trucks that I dug.All in all I had a great time,kinda stupid they were selling tickets at 12:00,but didnt open the doors till 3:00.Lost my place in line to go take a shitLOLGuess they had to late comers a chance to get set up.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 459134
> View attachment 459137
> View attachment 459138
> View attachment 459141
> ...


 those trucks wer my fav best part bout the show was that some fo came u to me nd my homies nd gave us 3 free tickets


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Finally finished this bitch today,couldnt get the doors to close as good as I'd have liked them to, first hinging job Ill leave it at that.On to the Hudson....


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice shit homie. Carshow looked kool too.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 459480
> View attachment 459481
> View attachment 459483
> View attachment 459488
> Finally finished this bitch today,couldnt get the doors to close as good as I'd have liked them to, first hinging job Ill leave it at that.On to the Hudson....


 u might be able to manipulate the hinges into closing better if u try to bend it back a little either way looks great


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Nice shit homie. Carshow looked kool too.


Thanks bro,cant wait to do one at a time now,great show,hot as fuck though,got to meet M.C.B.A pres Anthony Rios aka Mr Biggs,hes a pretty kool guy.It was fun.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice builds bro


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 459480
> View attachment 459481
> View attachment 459483
> View attachment 459488
> Finally finished this bitch today,couldnt get the doors to close as good as I'd have liked them to, first hinging job Ill leave it at that.On to the Hudson....


looks good like the color combo


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Guys youre all the bomb,I realized how I messed up on the hinges,I should have fitted the styrene tubes in the cab verticly,as opposed to hinging the doors with horizontol tubes in the doors.Ill still add more items to it,like to put chains on the tailgate.I named her Moonlite Jewell.The Hudson wagon is gonna be called the Woman in Black,after the last good movie I seen in theaters.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Truck looks awesome! Cant wait to it in person


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Got the tailgate opened the shes in primer now,the headliner is gonna get alot of work,I must have broke the window pillars bout a hundred times and fixed em as much lol:facepalm:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

PHXKSTM said:


> Truck looks awesome! Cant wait to it in person


Thanks buddy,hit me up some time,and post up that dirty donny van,monte carlo,and cutlass conv!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey man, what is that? I really like it!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Jimmy Flintstone 53 Hudson wagon.It's a resin body and my first resin car ever.I'm a huge fan of his.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks good man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks,homie.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 459580
> View attachment 459581
> View attachment 459582
> View attachment 459584
> ...


this is gonna be sick dude!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks homie!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

whadya got planned for paint?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dig_derange said:


> whadya got planned for paint?


Metallic Black,a silver roof with diamond patterns,a fingerprint patterns under the Hudson trim!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats badass i liked the kit but that wagon is sick


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Ky,I still got a stock Hudson body that's probably gonna spin off into it's own build.This wagon has great lines I just might buy another!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heres the idea for the roof,Im gonna try to work this in for the wagon.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I painted the wagon the primary colors,while at it,I messed around to see what it would look like with plain steelies,look ok but this was just fo fun.I fucked up the roof 2nite,tape peeled the paint right off,probably didnt wash the resin enough,might have had a bit of oil,shit peeled like latex,oh well,Ill fix it this weekend.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You may not want to hear this, but I like it with the big fat WW on it better. But that's just me.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

U know fuck off....just kidding LOL I'm gonna make it with interchange able wheels,and add a beauty ring and spider bullut cap.I like the ratty look too.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

This weekend Ill be stripping it down,paints like a scratchers ticket,I heard Hock talking about easy off ovencleaner but this is what it looks like right now.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

yeah, I use Easy Off too. shit's toxic as hell, but gets the job done!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey dude, let it sit in dot 3 brake fluid overnight, the paint slips right off


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

brake fluid is great.....A lil slow but good shit. Iv never used eazy off but going to get that shit and see.

The wagons lookin good man.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> You may not want to hear this, but I like it with the big fat WW on it better. But that's just me.


 HAHA! I'm second'ing this!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks guys for the tip.I'm over the whole Supremes idea,just some looks I can't get away from.Just Ripe did an sexy Hudson and Merc both on Supreme type wheels and I wanted to try it out.6 models from last year all have widewhites,hell even my Rommel Rod has widewhites.I guess there just ME.So wide whites it is.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just my luck I smashed my right hand at work today right before I went on vacation.Im icing it right now still going to try to work on the wagon.Heres a non lowlow,but kool nontheless,Quick disclaimer,I AM NOT INTO THAT NAZI BULLSHIT,NOR CAN I BE IM CHICANO!!I just thought it was neat kit and I gave it a little Indiana Jones feel,a Rommels Rod.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool man. I like that it has white walls on it instead of black walls. Gives it more of a classic look then all military look. Even when it all military anyways.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey dude, let it sit in dot 3 brake fluid overnight, the paint slips right off


DO NOT USE BRAKE FLUID IF THAT BODY IS RESIN!!!!! ALSO DO NOT USE 91% ALCOHOL IF THE BODY IS RESIN!!! you have to use the yellow can easy off for resin!!! after you strip with easy off....warm water and soap......soak in a westleys white wall bleach.......wash and soap again.....i have a lil bathroom in the basement we dont use much with a fan....the easy off i used had "lemon scent" (yah right) but wasnt to bad....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

@HalfassKustom:thanks homie.The gatling gun in the back is scratchbuilt,though you cant see it,I added a cigerette to the Rommel guys mouth lol,Theres also The Spear of Destiny in a box with him,but it doesnt show in those pics.Its basicly the Mercedes front end grafted to a halftrack,which is why I thought the whitewalls were natural,you always see em built the same way,wanted mine to stand out a lil more.

@Hockenberry:No I didnt use any kind of agents to strip the old paint thank God.Its actually came off pretty effortlessly with my fingernail and all the resins okay,not a scratch or gouge in the surface.I used a duplicolor primer,then Testors one shot Diamond Dust,It looked great til I masked it off and peeled.Would regular bleach work to prep it for paint again?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry bout the shitty pic,phone camera acting up,Sooo today I spent the time taking the paint off all by hand,and then shot BlackMagic bleachwhitewall tire cleaner then alcohol twice.I was looking for Westly whitewall cleaner to get rid of the mold release of a resin body dont know if they still sell that brand,hope this works,but I ll probably shoot it with that whitewall tire bleach shit and rinse in hot water again before paint ever touches it.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 462497
> 
> Sorry bout the shitty pic,phone camera acting up,Sooo today I spent the time taking the paint off all by hand,and then shot BlackMagic bleachwhitewall tire cleaner then alcohol twice.I was looking for Westly whitewall cleaner to get rid of the mold release of a resin body dont know if they still sell that brand,hope this works,but I ll probably shoot it with that whitewall tire bleach shit and rinse in hot water again before paint ever touches it.


i buy westleys at auto zone, not sure on regular bleach though, just passin info i've been told......hit up darkside on that one, i think he aswered that in the past?! i'd hit the body with easy off to get it clean clean 1st! did you sand the body before you paited it?! if its resin and you dont sand before hand, you will waste time and paint EVERY time! i think i saved sams ass by stripping the 65 for him! the resin under neath is brand freakin new!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> i buy westleys at auto zone, not sure on regular bleach though, just passin info i've been told......hit up darkside on that one, i think he aswered that in the past?! i'd hit the body with easy off to get it clean clean 1st! did you sand the body before you paited it?! if its resin and you dont sand before hand, you will waste time and paint EVERY time! i think i saved sams ass by stripping the 65 for him! the resin under neath is brand freakin new!!!


Nope,I did the same thing as Sam,thought I could get away with painting without prep work:twak:I looked at autozone,they didnt have westleys,so I got Black Magic Bleachwhite.If this is a pain in the ass imagine when I get to the hearse,or the WW2 rivet hudson!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Nope,I did the same thing as Sam,thought I could get away with painting without prep work:twak:I looked at autozone,they didnt have westleys,so I got Black Magic Bleachwhite.If this is a pain in the ass imagine when I get to the hearse,or the WW2 rivet hudson!!


been awhile since i bought it....i hope they didnt go under?! black majic has good stuff.....i mean really, its just used as a cleaner?! guess you are the guinea pig for something new! LOL...poor kykustoms...because of his mis-fortune we now know you cant strip a resin body in 91% alchohol! it was a s10 BLAZER too!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> been awhile since i bought it....i hope they didnt go under?! black majic has good stuff.....i mean really, its just used as a cleaner?! guess you are the guinea pig for something new! LOL...poor kykustoms...because of his mis-fortune we now know you cant strip a resin body in 91% alchohol! it was a s10 BLAZER too!!!!


I sanded the Hudson down to take the stuborn paint off this time,Ill check Pep Boys then O Reillys to see if they have Westlys..I used to use that shit for the whitewalls on my 1:1 monte,hope they got it,otherwise Im fucked,SOL,or Ill have to settle for one color lol!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey dude, if you have any supremes, I'll take em off your hands for ya!


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks guys for the tip.I'm over the whole Supremes idea,just some looks I can't get away from.Just Ripe did an sexy Hudson and Merc both on Supreme type wheels and I wanted to try it out.6 models from last year all have widewhites,hell even my Rommel Rod has widewhites.I guess there just ME.So wide whites it is.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey dude, if you have any supremes, I'll take em off your hands for ya!


Sorry bro,only got 1 set they're going back to the 59 El Camino they were intended for.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heres a Lil Stogie I did last Nov.I added the skeleton and some weathering and ribs to the rag top.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 462497
> Sorry bout the shitty pic,phone camera acting up,Sooo today I spent the time taking the paint off all by hand,and then shot BlackMagic bleachwhitewall tire cleaner then alcohol twice.I was looking for Westly whitewall cleaner to get rid of the mold release of a resin body dont know if they still sell that brand,hope this works,but I ll probably shoot it with that whitewall tire bleach shit and rinse in hot water again before paint ever touches it.


Man I like it like that.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Man I like it like that.


Thanks bro!!It's gonna be kinda ratty,I love it when a project starts out one way,but ends up kinda different then what u pictured.Keeps this hobby interesting.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 461612
> This weekend Ill be stripping it down,paints like a scratchers ticket,I heard Hock talking about easy off ovencleaner but this is what it looks like right now.[/QUOTE damm Homie looks like you got a hold of some of the bs paint I had nevertheless the Hudson is lookin good the nazi wagon hell even I thought bout building 1, keeping it real I know some real NICE nazi lol ... especially when you have what they need lmmfao !!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanx Dre,I now know it wasnt so much the paint,its a resin body so its gonna have some mold release,paint dont stick to these things outta the box.The Rommel was a pretty easy kit,Hell Ill build anything with a skeleton,I got another to keep as a collectable.I did a little research on Edwin Rommel,turns out he wasnt into the racial views of the nazi,he was just doing his job cuz he was forced into it.Sorry for the history lesson,its an old kit that was totally retooled,the originals molds where destroyed in 72!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heres a 30 a woody, just wanted to try out this new camera,dont think I showed alot of this one


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

Wut it do Lo I still aint forgot about cha work jus been crazy with all these hail jobs from the 17 tornado out here n TX but I get it to ya soon as I can homie


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris g said:


> Wut it do Lo I still aint forgot about cha work jus been crazy with all these hail jobs from the 17 tornado out here n TX but I get it to ya soon as I can homie


Not much homie ,just trying to work on the Hudson during vacation,and figure out how to post with this new camera!Damn 17 tornados? Hope everthings alright with yous overthere!I got family in El Paso,dont know if they were hit too!?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

View attachment 464373
View attachment 464374
View attachment 464375
View attachment 464376
Till I get used to the new camera,heres what I got sofar on the Hudson.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Those attachments dont work.... Homie.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Those attachments dont work.... Homie.


Seem to be working on my laptop hmmm, Im gonna try to figure out this new camera give me a sec.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Top came out good!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: ........... I SEE YOU HOMIE !


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks good man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Trend,Yota, and Sam,still got more work to do on the roof and side panels,this is another long term project that's gonna take forever just like the trokita,Ill try to do as much as I can B4 the Summer build off starts!Now looking @ it in paint,I dont think the Supreme idea was so bad afterall.They are chomier,and seem to go with the paint job better.Sorry Halfass lol.If it were all primered Rockabilly style then Id go with standard WW and steelies.That and I need to find 3 more lmao!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Got a little more on my wagon,still doing more stripes,these pics were from yesterday,so it looks a little differnent now,.....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dang dude, looking sweet!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like it too. Great job man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanx guys,Im tryin.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

This is something Im working with in the shadows along with the 29 and other shit.Its gonna black on the body with green flames.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Black with green flames.......hell yha. Can't wait for this one to be done.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks holmes,wish me luck on that paint job....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I like what's goin' on up in here bro!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> I like what's goin' on up in here bro!!


x2 on that shit! Hearse is lookin GOOD!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Tonio and Scur,as you might have figured out I got model builders A.D.D. like a motherfucker,the 59 Miller Meteor Hearse is gonna be a curbside,I started a 60 impala (sea of fire)and 59 elco,as well as a 29 ford pickup,I cant figure out which I want to work on!!!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Geez, another one? J/k the hearse looks like a good start! One day, I wanna get my hands on a hearse


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks Tonio and Scur,as you might have figured out I got model builders A.D.D. like a motherfucker,the 59 Miller Meteor Hearse is gonna be a curbside,I started a 60 impala (sea of fire)and 59 elco,as well as a 29 ford pickup,I cant figure out which I want to work on!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks Tonio and Scur,as you might have figured out _*I got model builders A.D.D. like a motherfucker*_,the 59 Miller Meteor Hearse is gonna be a curbside,I started a 60 impala (sea of fire)and 59 elco,as well as a 29 ford pickup,I cant figure out which I want to work on!!!


You and me BOTH!!! :roflmao::h5: I'll probably start 3 more projects this weekend!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Looking good bro!! I got that 59 yesterday, Thanks again!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

rollin yota28 said:


> Geez, another one? J/k the hearse looks like a good start! One day, I wanna get my hands on a hearse


They are hard to come by,Im way into Hearses this is gonna be called Zombie Green.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Looking good bro!! I got that 59 yesterday, Thanks again!!


Right on! Can't wait for you to start on that one!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

That hearse is lookin gangsterddd homie and the hudson lookin good tooo :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Got the black on the hearse painted,doing the dash on the Hudson also,I aint too good with multitasking,but I get bored too quickly:banghead:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

So you masked out the flames already.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> So you masked out the flames already.


No,I got a set of stecils from Flamemask.com.I always had bad luck putting the flames then color, so Im trying a different way,The same techinque I did the Grand Prix.The paint I used was Xotic black Kandy,over a silver,though I shoula used gold.Looks nice though,imagine this and the Hudson foiled.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heres my tiny ass work area,sucks huh?Well gotta do what you gotta do,I got even more kits and parts under the bed,and in the laundry room.....


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dam homie.....I think you have just a lil to much space right there.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dam homie.....I think you have just a lil to much space right there.


Thanks lol I need to organize shit,as you can see Im working outta a prison cell.On a side note I kinda had a mishap with round 1 of the flames on my 59 hearse,but its totally fixable,Some didnt spray as well others,but it aint a bust yet.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> That hearse is lookin gangsterddd homie and the hudson lookin good tooo :thumbsup:


Thanks homie!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

The flames look good though, are you gonna go down the tops of the fenders too?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yah I will.:thumbsup: I added the green to blend them in,but I need testors one shot Mystic emerald,Im fresh out of that color and I was tryin to do it with 2 stage paint,which I have a hard time with when it comes to do flames with it.I looooooooooooove Xotics,but I gotta wait til next payday for the Mystic Emerald.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I went against flowing the flames on the fenders,I think I might add them later though,I love the seaweed look,so thats probably how they're gonna end up,I didnt do much to my Hudson wagon this week,I will be working on it tomarrow,between work and school,dont get much time to do shit,anyway thats all I got for progress,aint much,gonna wait awhile before I take this stencil tape off,hopefully Ill have a chanch to do the sides and fins,I got those in a box somewhere,technicnally this is a rebuild off the model that got me back into building 5 years ago,or so,a Ecto 1,lime green and black with green coffin surfboards on the roof.That car is destoyed,when I thought I could chop it.Parts of it are going into this car,But this is gonna be way better,and a bonafide hearse,no surfboards on the roof,thank God.What was I thinking?​


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats a nice mask you used for those flames. I love that tipe of flame.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks man.I wanted to take it and the Hudson to the Desert Scale Classic finished,but it's not gonna happen.Got so backed up,I'll bring what I have so far though.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude take pics of the show, would you.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Will do,especially with the new camera.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well I'm packing up and off to try and find this show.I rarely venture into Phoenix,but I think Ill be ok.According to my Dad its an hour and a half drive from Apache Junction to there.Heres how the hearse came out so far,I love these masks,definitly ordering more.​


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like it. Im thinking it needs more.Put the masks upside down on the lower panels. 

What U think.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> I like it. Im thinking it needs more.Put the masks upside down on the lower panels.
> 
> What U think.


Yeah,I would like to put the masks lower upside down,problem is the adhesive is only on a certain side,I could whip something up?:dunno:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

The show was awesome quality wise,but I couldnt handle the 6 hour wait for the judging so I got disqualified for pulling out "early".I rode in with my brother and he had to pick up his wife.WHAT REALLY FUCKING BLOWS GOATS IS THAT I FUCKING FORGOT THE MEMORY CARD FOR THE CAMERAAnd I live 67 miles from the show.Oh well,its behind me now,I got some great bargains,so it wasnt a total loss.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> The show was awesome quality wise,but I couldnt handle the 6 hour wait for the judging so I got disqualified for pulling out "early".I rode in with my brother and he had to pick up his wife.WHAT REALLY FUCKING BLOWS GOATS IS THAT I FUCKING FORGOT THE MEMORY CARD FOR THE CAMERAAnd I live 67 miles from the show.Oh well,its behind me now,I got some great bargains,so it wasnt a total loss.



Dam bro y would u do that? Yo let me wen there another show this time gonna take my'rides forsure


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I had to bro.He had to go pick up his wife and I wouldnt have had a ride home.Next one Im coming alone lol


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I had to bro.He had to go pick up his wife and I wouldnt have had a ride home.Next one Im coming alone lol


Lol koo bro let me know wen theres another one I should hav my blue truck done


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Will do.I should have more stuff done by then,plus now I know where its at,I can drive there myself lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dig made this TJ licence plate for the Taxi.Just had a chance to put it on today.:biggrin:






​


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That's pretty cool... Like the hearse too!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks homie! Dig made it possible!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

​




​


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I added the flames to the lower quarter panel,they are kind of a different shade of green then the others,I think thats great though.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good man.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 465966
> 
> 
> Thanks lol I need to organize shit,as you can see Im working outta a prison cell.On a side note I kinda had a mishap with round 1 of the flames on my 59 hearse,but its totally fixable,Some didnt spray as well others,but it aint a bust yet.


 both rides are look'n good Homie, I been loook'n for the ghostbusters car rumor is its suppose to come back next month :shh:...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> both rides are look'n good Homie, I been loook'n for the ghostbusters car rumor is its suppose to come back next month :shh:...


Thanx, homie,I preordered one on Modelroundup,should come in the following month.I need a chassis for the chopped one


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanx, homie,I preordered one on Modelroundup,should come in the following month.I need a chassis for the chopped one


 you ain't B/S huh, bet you got that 55 to,I was look'n at that car you got me wanting one now lol, they look clean, yw...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Lookin good man.


Thanks bro!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> you ain't B/S huh, bet you got that 55 to,I was look'n at that car you got me wanting one now lol, they look clean, yw...


Naw bro,I ended up getting another jf resin a 48 Chevy John Little carved hearse.Next week I might get the 55 Chrysler,modelroundup also has a 33 Cadillac I want.You should get the Chrysler,bro be badass as a kustom or a unique lowlow!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Starting the motor and frame for the Hudson.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice dude


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

there better not be any pics of a certain 39 up in here til i said so!! LOL...i think we are close though!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

No Hock, just keepin my little ol self busy till that day comes lol!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey dude, you end up doubling the flames on the side of the hearse? I thought I saw it on random topic thread, looks good like that! And how does those masks work? Do you color, then cover, or....?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey dude, you end up doubling the flames on the side of the hearse? I thought I saw it on random topic thread, looks good like that! And how does those masks work? Do you color, then cover, or....?


One side of these mask is mildly adhesive,what I did was paint the color of the flames,then the mask,then black.Here this might explain it better,


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I used the inner stencil cutout of the mask,covered everything else up,but the ones I added to side I used the outer mask.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool shit man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanx Yota and Sam!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

The engine for the Hudson wagon so far not fully assembled,not wired yet,I'm gonna wire the distributor by drilling rather then ordering one,that's another first for me,I've bought the last two prewired.


















This morning I also cut open the hood on the chopped 59.The grill is a Monogram 59 Eldo that's gonna give its guts haha. Yesterday I also added front fender flames to Zombie Green,and I also masked the tailgate for the Hudson.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

It all looks great man. And those flames on the fenders looks mo better.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks brother!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

The flames look alot better, fills it out better


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work bro!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

:tears: i fucked up ur deal i was workin on ima do another one


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris g said:


> :tears: i fucked up ur deal i was workin on ima do another one


It's all good man,whatever you have going take your time,I can't wait to see it!I appreciate all the work you put into it and if you ever need anything else holla!I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

yep I see you been busy gotta go check out the club build off to see were yalls progress, on that 55 I'ma get one just think I might wait on you to post some pics not sure yet when I'll get it tho got work I need to finish ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> yep I see you been busy gotta go check out the club build off to see were yalls progress, on that 55 I'ma get one just think I might wait on you to post some pics not sure yet when I'll get it tho got work I need to finish ...


Haha,just killin time til the Summer build-off starts,then I'll be all up in that! The Chrysler tempting right now,but I got to actually finish something before I get more kits,my garage is busting at the seams.I'm gonna BMF the hearse today,just got home from work,and fit the fins on there.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Started foiling Zombie Green yesterday,I know I should have probably hinged the back while I was prepping the body,no big deal,I was out looking for some interior accessories,thinking about some black ravens that Im going to put on the casket,still stuck on what Im gonna do for drivers comparment.Shrunken head shifter maybe:dunno:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude thats coming out great. Dont worry about the shifter. I got you covered on that too. When I send you that rear bumper I'll send you the shifter head too.:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you so much homie,If you need any other stuff let me know,Ill see what I can dig up.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hearse is looking pretty good man!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks bro!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Hearse lookin evil bro, Love the wheels. Where the whitewalls come from?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> Hearse lookin evil bro, Love the wheels. Where the whitewalls come from?


Thanks homie,the whitewalls can be had in the model classifieds under Stick on whitewalls and more!They are Dirk's pieces.He'll take care of ya!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Im having to cut all the old Ghostbusters equipment out so I make this into a hearse interior,let the plastic shavings fly!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea bro.... This should be sick!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X2!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good up in here!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks guys,even though it gonna be a curbside,I didnt think it would make sense for a hearse to have Gb hardware,I m thinking about painting the cargo area floor like the exterior of the car,black with flames.On a side note,Ive been playing around with a different way of photographing my finished builds,heres this Merc as an example,just a test run......


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I also decided to stretch the flames to the rear,plus I used Monogram 59 eldorado rear trim to surround it.Still needs wet sanding,plus the landau irons on the roof(which I have in the box) .Well thats it for 
today,gf starting to complain I rush things,off to bed or just have a dos x.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good man.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks homie,the whitewalls can be had in the model classifieds under Stick on whitewalls and more!They are Dirk's pieces.He'll take care of ya!


Cool man, thanks for the tip! I will have to check him out!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

@ Halfasskustom:Thanks man,cant wait to see what you got in store for your 64 in the summer build off.

@Chris Thobe: Anytime bro,and likewise the 62 in the build off is gonna tear things up judging from your portfolio:thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Wats up with the MCBA logo in the background of the hearse pic?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

All do respect to your work homie, but why do you got an MCBA flag hanging up?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:shocked: damn y'all got some good eyes... I had to look twice to see where...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That's the card Biggs gave me in case I wanted to check out your website which I have been.I'll take it down cause I meant no disprespect,I keep my cards on my dresser mirror ,again I apologize guys.I didn't mean to give you all the wrong impression.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

ElRafa said:


> Wats up with the MCBA logo in the background of the hearse pic?


What dose it matter. He's not saying hes aprt of you club or anything.



MARINATE said:


> All do respect to your work homie, but why do you got an MCBA flag hanging up?


So you guys are saying someone that isnt part of a club cant have a card or "flag" of another club in there photo's. 
I have all the club logo's in my model room. And its not like Im saying im part of any of your clubs.....Who cares why he has it.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

If its no big deal why you all up in the mix it was a question that has already been addressed why YOU making a big deal about it?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

It's all good guys like I said I wasn't claiming to be any part of your club or anything,Rafa. Sam thanks homie,but no harm or foul was meant here.MCBA is a prestigious club they were just asking.Halfass is a friend of mine and like all homies we look out for each other


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> What dose it matter. He's not saying hes aprt of you club or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why you got all the club logos in your model room? You planning on joining all of them?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

darkside customs said:


> Why you got all the club logos in your model room? You planning on joining all of them?


Maybe because he admires them.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea alrite.... I'm goin back to building.... Not here to whore up your build thread bro...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

ElRafa said:


> If its no big deal why you all up in the mix it was a question that has already been addressed why YOU making a big deal about it?


Just talking shit, it sounded like you guys were making a big deal out of why he had a club logo up in a pic. I was just having his back, you know lookin out for him. *Don't mind me.*



darkside customs said:


> Why you got all the club logos in your model room? You planning on joining all of them?


Yeah just waiting for my shit to be good enough for a club to want me...lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Okay,back to the building,here were Im at on the hearse interior,I still have alot of filing and sanding left,Im scratch building the casket as we speak.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks good dude.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Good job on the filling looks good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro... I wanna get another one of these someday....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas I got some rails from a broken Boothill Express that are going on the sides,plus some relief panals Im gonna add to the walls.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I figured I could still put some work in here and there with the hearse I now call Green Zombie (sounds better then Zombie Green lol).Got the basic form down for the tub...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice. Your bumper and shifter knob is getting shipped Thursday or Friday.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks bro,say I never knew a shifter knob like that was available.Did you make it or modify it from something else?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I have these hot wheels. Hell you might even have 1.










See The grill and the head lights.......


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah I remember those,I had 1 many moons ago,dont know what happened to it.Up til know this is what I use for skull shifter knobs


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hell, those well do. Where'd you get those from. I love them.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Renissance festivel,but there a little big and hard to paint,but they work great for skull shifters.I might have some xtras here,lmk I could send some your way!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I just broke the glass screen on my iPad.....FUCK I droped the bitch while trying to take a pic of what I did with the lil skull head.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dude that sucks you know you can fix that at the mall or the apple store.How old is your ipad,do yo have insurance?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I do have the insurance. Dam good thing too. Funking thing cost me all most a G


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey bro, I've seen beads like these at Michael's too! I didn't even think either about them, thanks for the heads up


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Yeah I remember those,I had 1 many moons ago,dont know what happened to it.Up til know this is what I use for skull shifter knobs
> View attachment 480125


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah those are small enough to use as shifters,but I find em hard to paint,plus Im looking for a shrunken head one for the hearse.These I believe are Tibetan prayer beads,Actually carved from yak boneuffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I C U still do'n ur thang up in here homie ! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh wow, nice!


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Yeah those are small enough to use as shifters,but I find em hard to paint,plus Im looking for a shrunken head one for the hearse.These I believe are Tibetan prayer beads,Actually carved from yak boneuffin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> I C U still do'n ur thang up in here homie ! :thumbsup:


What's up bro!

@Yota thanx,I got 3 bracelets 1 to wear and 2 to take apart for shifters!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> I do have the insurance. Dam good thing too. Funking thing cost me all most a G


I'm so damn paranoid with my iPad... Whenever I go outside to take a pic, I make sure I got a good grip on that shit.... Is yours the iPad 2 or 3? I got the iPad2 with insurance from best buy and the protective pad, I paid about 870 grand total....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah I hope everything goes okay with Halfass and his Ipad.I recently had to get a new memory card for my Vortex phone and lost my old pics,but what hurt the fuckin most was all my music was wiped outTaking a lil break from the hearse heres some old ass builds.The 64 GTO is a surviver from my teenage days,pretty worse for wear,but I like the concept sure to piss off muscle car purists.Its from 97.The 57 caddy eldo is more recent,but I thought it was a shitty kit,not so much in that its a curbside,but the multipiece body,I lost the passenger vent window,but just got bummed out on it,couldnt find one in the parts box.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

darkside customs said:


> I'm so damn paranoid with my iPad... Whenever I go outside to take a pic, I make sure I got a good grip on that shit.... Is yours the iPad 2 or 3? I got the iPad2 with insurance from best buy and the protective pad, I paid about 870 grand total....


I got the Ipad 2. Mine was $997 out the door. But I got it from the apple store. Good news I found out that they dont replace the glass screen...But that $249 is to replace the whole Ipad......Thats better then paying for a whole new one.

@ Cemetary, Dude I like that caddy alot........Great work man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks holmes


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Your coupe is looks hot in the build off stay focused man :boink:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks bro.I gotta kick it into gear and stop dicking around on the 39


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Some great old builds bro! Wish I had some survivors. One of these days I'd like to replicate a few of them. The skull beads are an awesome idea. I'm gonna have to find a set. If I can't I may hit you up for a few!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks and lmk if you'd like any bro,got a ton of them.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Pulled this back out,the longer I dwelled on it,the more I wanted to see it done,so couple days ago I added more black to the fenders,shot the black kandy lightly over the lines and started to foil it.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn, that looks good as hell!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Tonio,hopefully this weekend I'm gonna put in some work,not saying I'll finish anything,but you never know,I've been slacking.First thing I need to do is pull myself from the damn computer to check out all this fine work y'all are putting out and focus on getting something done!But I can't help it,time flies by when you got so much eyecandy!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Pulled this back out,the longer I dwelled on it,the more I wanted to see it done,so couple days ago I added more black to the fenders,shot the black kandy lightly over the lines and started to foil it.
> View attachment 489358


This ride lookin sharp!! What wheels are those??? They are nice!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> This ride lookin sharp!! What wheels are those??? They are nice!


Thanx, those are the cragers found in the Revell 29 ford rat rod kit set in the deep Pegasus 1115 sleeves.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanx, those are the cragers found in the Revell 29 ford rat rod kit set in the deep Pegasus 1115 sleeves.


Looks bad ass!!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Pulled this back out,the longer I dwelled on it,the more I wanted to see it done,so couple days ago I added more black to the fenders,shot the black kandy lightly over the lines and started to foil it.
> View attachment 489358


Looks good bro


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks good YO!!!. I likey.:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks homies glad you like it!!Im gonna try to put in some work on it and my build off 39,I changed up the light teal a bit,I'll be posting that in the Summer Build off later.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Pulled this back out,the longer I dwelled on it,the more I wanted to see it done,so couple days ago I added more black to the fenders,shot the black kandy lightly over the lines and started to foil it.
> View attachment 489358


 ok I see you made it back home to the Hudson lookin real good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> ok I see you made it back home to the Hudson lookin real good homie :thumbsup:


Thanx Dawg,Yeah Hudson gonna take alot of chrome,Im still not done foiling it lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That pic looks good man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank homie,heres the grill Im gonna use


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that desoto grill looks great on there....

???? have to ask, dont take it the wong way. Your foil looks like *tin foil*....looks real thik. Are you useing BMF.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanx,No you're kool,yeah I kinda said the same thing,it's the Ultra bright chrome BMF.It's kinda thick,so I sprayed clear after I did this side,but I've gotten worse sheets of bmf before that wrinkled and fell apart right after you take it off the adhesive paper,so it's not too bad.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 490431
> 
> 
> Thanx Dawg,Yeah Hudson gonna take alot of chrome,Im still not done foiling it lol


damn homie thats coming out firme!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks dawg,great to have you back!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks guys,even though it gonna be a curbside,I didnt think it would make sense for a hearse to have Gb hardware,I m thinking about painting the cargo area floor like the exterior of the car,black with flames.On a side note,Ive been playing around with a different way of photographing my finished builds,heres this Merc as an example,just a test run......
> View attachment 475821
> View attachment 475823


nice!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks dawg,great to have you back!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Did you ever finish the Merc,bro?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 490431
> 
> 
> Thanx Dawg,Yeah Hudson gonna take alot of chrome,Im still not done foiling it lol


pretty sick dude


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:Thanks buddy!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Heres a link for some hinges that would look good wit ur car bro
http://korkutvarol.com/streetrod7.html


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Heres a link for some hinges that would look good wit ur car bro
> http://korkutvarol.com/streetrod7.html


Thanks bro,I'll look it up when I get off work!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

That ride looks sick homie


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> That ride looks sick homie


:thumbsup:Thanks!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Heres a link for some hinges that would look good wit ur car bro
> http://korkutvarol.com/streetrod7.html


Cool, I've seen Sinicle do that style hinge. it's pretty badass.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah,but I dont have the matierial onhand,though.I haven't touched the 39 in a week,I m gonna look at the brass hinges for the build-off car,that's what I really need.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

The grill looks real sinister and your photo back ground guTs all you homie !!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks,bro!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> Cool, I've seen Sinicle do that style hinge. it's pretty badass.





CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Yeah,but I dont have the matierial onhand,though.I haven't touched the 39 in a week,I m gonna look at the brass hinges for the build-off car,that's what I really need.


I just use aluminum can. there's a how to in my build thread somewhere I think 
the build looks great so far!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sinicle said:


> I just use aluminum can. there's a how to in my build thread somewhere I think
> the build looks great so far!:thumbsup:


Kool thanks Sin!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:h5: go'n to build off ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yep :yes:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I doubt Im gonna finish in time,so heres the trunk so far..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That lookin' good !


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Trend,more updates this weekend on the Summer Build off...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Come on get it done, its a must see :x:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Welcome to the LUGK fam bro!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I doubt Im gonna finish in time,so heres the trunk so far..
> View attachment 503746


thats lookin good bro!!! im liking that color!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thats lookin good bro!!! im liking that color!


Thanks,gotta try to finish this and go on the CCF buildoff.Speaking of whice you should join bro!! They need to see your skills!!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

dig_derange said:


> Welcome to the LUGK fam bro!!


Congrats bro!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone,I'm be there,I may be the only AZ member of LUGK,I don't know,Hoppinmadness you should be next!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

WOW the LUGK fam.......good for you man. Looks like a great group of guys in there.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks homie!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks,gotta try to finish this and go on the CCF buildoff.Speaking of whice you should join bro!! They need to see your skills!!
> View attachment 506452


 Congrats Homie " LUGK " :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> Congrats Homie " LUGK " :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks,Im surprised and totally under pressure nowhno: But they are some of the koolest group of guys around


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thats why they choose you homie just be yourself like always your good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Congrats homie ! Well deserved bro !*


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks,holmes,my first model club ever,so this means alot to me:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks,holmes,my first model club ever,so this means alot to me:thumbsup:




congrats bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

LUGK in the muh fuckin hizzzouse!!!!! Congrats brah! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> About 15 years ago I built a 48 Lincoln Continenal.I cant believe I found this.Kinda embarassing
> View attachment 443620
> View attachment 443621
> View attachment 443623
> ...


 this guy is going to blow up! damm good stuff!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> this guy is going to blow up! damm good stuff!


Thanks Markie,dunno bout blow up lol,that was my first attempt at a kustom,I think I exagerated the age,more like 7 old.I didnt like how it came out at first,but Its a pretty icky kit to work with.:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

warsr67 said:


> congrats bro. :thumbsup:


Thank you sir


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lowridingmike said:


> LUGK in the muh fuckin hizzzouse!!!!! Congrats brah! :thumbsup:


Thanks Mike!:yes:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> Welcome to the LUGK fam bro!!


missed this.....congrats on the spot bro!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks Markie,dunno bout blow up lol,that was my first attempt at a kustom,I think I exagerated the age,more like 7 old.I didnt like how it came out at first,but Its a pretty icky kit to work with.:thumbsup:


 i agree with you order one was doin good building it and dammmmmmmmnnnn all of a sudden I was fighting a no bail case I guess thats were all the magic went now that I think About it I was do'n 5 kits at the same time now its hard for me to build 1 :ugh: the only 1 out of 5 is the green 61 ....... and then which is 57 Nomad the 51 Fleetline and my secret stash .... incomplete


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Dre,heres were Im at on my CCF buildoff Hudson....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> missed this.....congrats on the spot bro!!


Thanks Joe!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks Dre,heres were Im at on my CCF buildoff Hudson....
> View attachment 507800
> View attachment 507801


Dude that looks good man. Love how its coming along.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude that looks good man. Love how its coming along.


Thanks Homie! Good luck on your build and be careful on the vacation!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

wussup homie welcome to fam!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks Dre,heres were Im at on my CCF buildoff Hudson....
> View attachment 507800
> View attachment 507801


thats a real crafty piece of work, never in my life and trust me I seen customs but that right there, hope you kill'em with it good luck homie :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> thats a real crafty piece of work, never in my life and trust me I seen customs but that right there, hope you kill'em with it good luck homie :thumbsup:


Thanks homie! Like you killin em in the hoppers:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris g said:


> wussup homie welcome to fam!!


Thanks hope to see more of your new shit! Post up!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Started the base coat on the CCF buildoff car.I used the Metalspecks silver,found a couple flaws in the bodywork after I sprayed,I can wetsand and add another coat.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good Lorenzo... Nice name for it


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Started the base coat on the CCF buildoff car.I used the Metalspecks silver,found a couple flaws in the bodywork after I sprayed,I can wetsand and add another coat.
> View attachment 511098


lookin good!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas I just did the red flake so far,Gonna wait before I start masking the flames.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i have 3 bodies i laid the silver metal speck down on since trend had told me about it....havent done a color yet though....that red looks nice!! what is it? and is it laquer?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> i have 3 bodies i laid the silver metal speck down on since trend had told me about it....havent done a color yet though....that red looks nice!! what is it? and is it laquer?


Here you go Joe,I used this with Xotics Reveered Red laquer under and over.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks fellas I just did the red flake so far,Gonna wait before I start masking the flames.
> View attachment 511124
> View attachment 511125


nice!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks fellas I just did the red flake so far,Gonna wait before I start masking the flames.
> View attachment 511124
> View attachment 511125


Dude thats nice as hell. I like it alot.



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Here you go Joe,I used this with Xotics Reveered Red laquer under and over.
> View attachment 511154


U told me about this paint and I forgot were you say to get it from. So were.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude thats nice as hell. I like it alot.
> 
> 
> 
> U told me about this paint and I forgot were you say to get it from. So were.


Online on Rothmetalflake.com


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> nice!!!


Thanks homie!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Online on Rothmetalflake.com


:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dang!!! $20 a can?! looks good though!! LOL...everytime i wanna jump into my AB some cool shake and shoot comes along!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah,this shit is pricey,but it goes a long way,if you have a candy color to put it over.I could probably do about 6 cars with this:dunno:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks fellas I just did the red flake so far,Gonna wait before I start masking the flames.
> View attachment 511124
> View attachment 511125


 posted :drama: looks good lo it looks like it has alot of flakes ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

love the way that paint came out man


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks guys,still debating about masking it up...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> love the way that paint came out man


x2!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks guys,still debating about masking it up...


you gonna do some patterns on it?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Naw,seaweed flames with the candy red.The color is nice though,might just bmf it and clear:dunno:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

it looks bad ass how it is,once you hit the clear its really gonna bling :nicoderm::biggrin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks carnal,progress pics in the customcarforum buildoff thread:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Took a drive up to fb just not ready to make that move seen the coupe and trailer looks nice, looks like LIL MITE GET MO VACANCY smdh ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah a lot of former lil alumni wish they'd be back here on a regular basis,just seems like your questions get answered sooner.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Cemetary Angel got the skirts today they won't fit on the nomads or the tray bit they'll work on my 57 Bel Air


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

The blue ones are from a 57 Bel Air,so that will work,anytime man:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Good look'n out homie ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Anytime bro,hope them work out for you!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I got to get all this shit finished by mid Nov,for the Modelzona show.Doing one at a time now,I just seem to get more done that way.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice projects. All look good man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

THX,two of em are finished,just gonna see what I'll get done,after the 39,and hudson pickup.I'll pick em off 1 at a time starting from easiest,(Green Zombie),to hardest(chopped A100 van).I just might pull off a fucken miracle.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:nicoderm: pm sent


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Right on,bro!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Done,39 chevy coupe,sent to me by Hockenberry for the Summer Build Off.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good. I likey.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks bro,feels good to finally finish something.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

All ur builds are looking clean homie


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks dawg,same to you!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> All ur builds are looking clean homie


x2!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> x2!!!


Thanks,means alot to me


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Done,39 chevy coupe,sent to me by Hockenberry for the Summer Build Off.
> View attachment 522566
> View attachment 522567
> View attachment 522568
> View attachment 522569


 what up homie the coupe looks real good, didn't mean to put you off I had to deal with some unexpected b/s but I'm back ill hit you up soon let you know what happened peace homie :wave:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

No worrys,man.As long as youre back posting and doing alright,thats all that matters


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Going to a new owner


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah dude keept bugging me on FB,wanted to buy it,told him it wasn't that great,not a show winner just a quick curbside build,motors not even plumbed and wired,but hey he traded me for an unbuilt 49 shoebox and I need a donor for the chopped shoebox so I said kool.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hell that sounds good to me.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well I decided to work on this at the same time as the pickup,things pissing me off,Got a rear console started.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that bitching.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks homie!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

nice!!!:drama:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks bro,preciate it


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Silver and Black goes hard homie !


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks homie!! Learning a lot from you!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Working on the single speaker,still cutting and arranging more of these,so theyre not glued,and a few moved while I snapped this,just to give you an idea.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Well I decided to work on this at the same time as the pickup,things pissing me off,Got a rear console started.
> View attachment 532971
> View attachment 532973


 the wagon is look'n good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks hope to finish this by October.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Got a flame thrower going.Just need to make 1 more and paint the exhaust and add the tailgate and some little bs stuff and its done


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude I love this wagon. Look great.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks buddy:thumbsup:.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Got a flame thrower going.Just need to make 1 more and paint the exhaust and add the tailgate and some little bs stuff and its done
> View attachment 537915


bad ass!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks hermano,finished pics tomarrow


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

And the flamethrowers


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow that looks like shit.........NO wait, I meet good.:fool2:







:boink:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Wow that looks like shit
> 
> No wonder everones asking me if you did this one.....JK thanks bro:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm diggin' the hearse, the flame throwers are a nice touch, I've never seen that before.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks bro,exnay on the windshield as I found one as you can see,but thanks for offering. Ill see if I can try to find the missing headlight for your green ambulance


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

is that caddy a ghostbusters car????
it looks bad ass, nice job on the paint.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thx,it's a resin Jimmy Flinstone 59 Miller Meteor hearse with polar lights Ecto1 frame that fit like a turd.I have a new AMT ecto 1 that fit better but I'm saving that for the chopped 2 door 59 hearse I got to start later that will be full detail,technically this is a rebuild of the model that got me back into building,around 2006.Parts of it ended up in this.Ill show you the remains of that here in a sec.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well,heres whats left of her,totally fubar as you can see,I thought I could give it a chop top but that was beyond my abilities,I was pissed as I couldnt figure it out.I might redo as a el camino flower car,dunno yet.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> And the flamethrowers
> View attachment 538291


 looks good Cemetry Angel, I got so hung up on the Hudson wagon I forgot about the hearse :thumbsup:



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 538688
> View attachment 538689
> Well,heres whats left of her,totally fubar as you can see,I thought I could give it a chop top but that was beyond my abilities,I was pissed as I couldnt figure it out.I might redo as a el camino flower car,dunno yet.


 yeah homie I been watch'n you throw down I know you can make it work take your time with it and do you Brah you got skills make it happen 
Move the door pillars foward and shave the windshield to fit study long get it wrong visualize that shit Brah :wave:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Like what he ^^^^^ said.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks bro,exnay on the windshield as I found one as you can see,but thanks for offering. Ill see if I can try to find the missing headlight for your green ambulance


Cool, I've got a few hearse parts in my stash, so if you need something else let me know. Thanks for keeping an eye out for that headlight, Modelhaus makes replacements, so I can get one from them if I can't find one anywhere else.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 538266
> View attachment 538268
> View attachment 538269
> View attachment 538271
> View attachment 538273


chingon caddy homie!!!:thumbsup:
makes me wanna build one...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> looks good Cemetry Angel, I got so hung up on the Hudson wagon I forgot about the hearse :thumbsup:
> 
> yeah homie I been watch'n you throw down I know you can make it work take your time with it and do you Brah you got skills make it happen
> Move the door pillars foward and shave the windshield to fit study long get it wrong visualize that shit Brah :wave:


Thanks,we'll see,It looks like total shit right now,but I think I can actually save this body,the rear part of the roof is gonna be part of my 37 Cord hearse,while I can keep the front and do a chopped elco style with this caddy,glad I didnt throw this body out.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

avidinha said:


> Cool, I've got a few hearse parts in my stash, so if you need something else let me know. Thanks for keeping an eye out for that headlight, Modelhaus makes replacements, so I can get one from them if I can't find one anywhere else.


Theres a gal on FB named Kelli Krome,shes a pinup model and a BUILDER! And she a great trader,she got a lot aof johan parts,if I can get u one,might save u the trouble of having to chrome the modelhaus one.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> chingon caddy homie!!!:thumbsup:
> makes me wanna build one...


Thanks hermano,hope you get 1 so I can see how u do yours


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

More hearses on the way,what can I say Im a morbid dude


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Are they both 59's. I know the choped 1 is, but the reg 1 looks like it might be a 60. I liky


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I think it's a 59 but it's a different coach builder from my other 1,This one is a Crown Superior the 1 I just finished s a Miller Meteor.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks hermano,hope you get 1 so I can see how u do yours


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> More hearses on the way,what can I say Im a morbid dude
> View attachment 539114
> View attachment 539115


damn the chopped 1 is bad ass!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool lookin shit man. Can't wait to see you build it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks OLDSKOOL and Sam,I just to finish some shit I started then its on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

whats up homie I'm finally get'n back on track, I still gotta send them things off my bad for the delay I go to court thursday to see whats what hopefully the sun will shine for me on that day


> :dunno: ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hope things go alright in court homie,we're praying for you


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ty most appreciated :angel: ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> When I first seen that hudson I was like oh boyyyy cause its real different yet I'm dig'n it good work Cemetary Angel :thumbsup: ...
> View attachment 545129
> View attachment 545130
> View attachment 545131
> ...


nice


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

So fresh and so clean.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks every one,glad ya'll like it.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

whats next on the bench?:drama:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> whats next on the bench?:drama:


Yeah whats next.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Pretty sure you all know what's next


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Finger in the but. I knew it. You gay.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Here I thinking you're gonna make a video were you stick a hotdog up ur ass,fart it out put a little mustard and relish and num,num.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

This is so nice! beautiful color the front covered looks right on


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Joey,didn't go to that show Saturday,had a wedding to go to,but Hobbytowns having the fall contest,and there's the Goodguys show in Tempe.Ill have details here in a sec.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Now theres no escape for this bitch


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Here I thinking you're gonna make a video were you stick a hotdog up ur ass,fart it out put a little mustard and relish and num,num.


I can still make that if you want. ??? But not going to be my ass but someone else's ass, he'll I'm not even going to be there. Ill have someone else make it for you.:thumbsup:



Dude forgot bout the wagon already. Man you need to get this bitch done. Shit looks good just like that.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> I can still make that if you want. ??? But not going to be my ass but someone else's ass, he'll I'm not even going to be there. Ill have someone else make it for you.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damnit,I was hoping youd at least be the guy to eat it lol:barf:Wagon just needs well the interior but thats were Im hung up on.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Not done with the Speaker cover,Im really just picking up were I left off three weeks ago.I got more of D.lo Styles'












pesco setups thinking of using it here


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks good homie. I like it. use it.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hell yeah, on the pescos!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks bros I know Im going with the pesco aircraft setup,just gotta find a way to make this work we'll see:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Damn rear tailgate frame broke in 2 spots.....well gotta see if I can fix this,I glued a styrene strip for reiforcement,then I'll trim and file this to shape when the glue dries


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Heres another old build mc,This is also getting Franklin Ink,The piller broke as I took the car apart,easy fix tho,this is a lil something to do on the side on the Hudson wagon


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 545935
> Now theres no escape for this bitch


 Whats up Lo I see your back at the hudson wagon :thumbsup: 



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Heres another old build mc,This is also getting Franklin Ink,The piller broke as I took the car apart,easy fix tho,this is a lil something to do on the side on the Hudson wagon
> View attachment 548280
> View attachment 548281


 Brah,Brah thats a clean paint job I was like franklin ink ? then I read you broke the pillar :twak: ... lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Good luck on the rear tail gate and that MC is kool lookin.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Playing around on the enter web and found this for ya.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That was from the Desert Scale Classic,that show was great but the judging was 8 hours too long


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just got bored,might be awhile before you see some action in here so heres a better pic of the other Mercs I did


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

http://www.speedhunters.com/2012/10/dragn-kaiser-feature/


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I see that Kaiser every now and then around here,I think I recall it in primer,such a badass car.I want a Mandhatten now,things sweet.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I kind figured you'd dig it  I like it even better since he painted it. Though it would've lookd killer in dark gray primer.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Just got bored,might be awhile before you see some action in here so heres a better pic of the other Mercs I did
> View attachment 552936


Nice.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks buddy.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz good lorenzo hows the builds coming along the build u doin for d radical build off is clean looking foward to checkin out wat all u got pland for it


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn my phone b trippin posted my coment twice sorry bout dat homie


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Its kool, dawg That's caddie I'm doing is a bitch in scratchbuilding,Ill be lucky if I even have it in primer by Dec,that why I'm doing it from the inside out,I got some surprises in store for it,tho I might take a break from it to finish the Hudson,but that Chopped Lac hearse is gonna be a monster!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well take your time, and go slow so you dont fuck it up. That cad is to kool to go fast and do that with.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

dammit your every place but here lol ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I know.I get caught up in a ton of build offs just by habit I think Ill work on the Hudson and Caddy wagons this weekend and keep it all here


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DON'T KNOW HOW YOU DO IT BRAH,I START ON ONE GO LOOK FOR SOMETHING IN A DIFFERENT KIT BOX NEXT THING I KNOW I'M IN THE TWILIGHT ZONE :uh: DAY DREAMING TRY'N TO REMEMBER WTF I WAS LOOK'N FOR ... :rofl:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thats why Im just kickin back and takin my time,I like the idea I got about doing 1 build on this thread that I wont post anywhere else,dont know what Itll be yet,being surrounded by kool projects,I need to finish hudson raider,get down on Laid to Rest 59 caddy hearse,damn,M-Bomber(48 chevy carved john little hearse)Tijauna Rat,WW2 plane Hudson,37 Cord hearse,(you might be seeing a theme here)55 Caddy wagon,and a weird one called the Plague Kart.and a few lowlows and lead sleds in the mixHeres my progess,gluing in the Firewall....













I might sneak in a couple quick builds I do got to finish this..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thats why Im just kickin back and takin my time,I like the idea I got about doing 1 build on this thread that I wont post anywhere else,dont know what Itll be yet,being surrounded by kool projects,I need to finish hudson raider,get down on Laid to Rest 59 caddy hearse,damn,M-Bomber(48 chevy carved john little hearse)Tijauna Rat,WW2 plane Hudson,37 Cord hearse,(you might be seeing a theme here)55 Caddy wagon,and a weird one called the Plague Kart.and a few lowlows and lead sleds in the mixHeres my progess,gluing in the Firewall....
> View attachment 556718
> View attachment 556721
> 
> ...


I'M DIG'N THAT FIREWALL & THE TRUCK :thumbsup::thumbsup: ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I likes the 30's pick em up truck.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks homies


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thats why Im just kickin back and takin my time,I like the idea I got about doing 1 build on this thread that I wont post anywhere else,dont know what Itll be yet,being surrounded by kool projects,I need to finish hudson raider,get down on Laid to Rest 59 caddy hearse,damn,M-Bomber(48 chevy carved john little hearse)Tijauna Rat,WW2 plane Hudson,37 Cord hearse,(you might be seeing a theme here)55 Caddy wagon,and a weird one called the Plague Kart.and a few lowlows and lead sleds in the mixHeres my progess,gluing in the Firewall....
> View attachment 556718
> View attachment 556721
> 
> ...


ahh shit! firme trokita!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks bro!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Got this back on the bench to work on something between the hearse and Hudson wagon
View attachment 562570


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Got this back on the bench to work on something between the hearse and Hudson wagon


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Got this back on the bench to work on something between the hearse and Hudson wagon
> View attachment 562576
> View attachment 562578


nice!
i like the colors!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> nice!
> i like the colors!


nice!
i like the colors!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks homies


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Got this back on the bench to work on something between the hearse and Hudson wagon
> View attachment 562576
> View attachment 562578


I like the biege better but the black contrast and set it off but still i say biege :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thx Dre,it'll look better with the visor,the interior staying tan,didn't like it at first as it was the molded color


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:werd: you know I see models that don't even catch my interest until someone else builds it :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Lookin' good up in here homie !!!!!!!*


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Modelzona show pics,didnt get that many so Im not gonna a thread,Ill just keep them here.I didnt win,There wasnt a overwhelming turn out,I was that only one who had any lowriders,But it was fun nonetheless


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Great pics man. Looks like a alright show.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice pictures!! That "Car-B-Que" was in one of the last scenes of "Gone In Sixty Seconds".


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

http://wwwboard.spotlighthobbies.com/index.pl?read=1827764


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

thats some thing I have not done in years entered in a contest although I took 1st place for best interior, I was a child in a grown mans game some of them gave me words of encouragement to keep building I still feel today I should've won,the car was a mach 1 mustang candy blue with red velvet interior even though back in the day was a basic color combination you won't see it today, anyway Cemetary Angel,keep building brah we see your builds getting more detailed,I see a head turning show stopper coming out of your garage :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

your ride are great bro . just build and have fun doing your builds.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thx everyone ,was hoping more AZ lowlow and kustom guys would have been there,seems a lot of guys slept on this one,PHNXKSTM,Hoppinmadiness,JJ,this show wasn't the same without you,we need more AZ shows.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thx everyone ,was hoping more AZ lowlow and kustom guys would have been there,seems a lot of guys slept on this one,PHNXKSTM,Hoppinmadiness,JJ,this show wasn't the same without you,we need more AZ shows.



Daamm forgot about this show really wanted to bring my blue 50 nd purple kush


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

..


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Heres another old build mc,This is also getting Franklin Ink,The piller broke as I took the car apart,easy fix tho,this is a lil something to do on the side on the Hudson wagon
> View attachment 548280
> View attachment 548281


one badass monte homie!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks bro.And Irving Ill let you know if the Hobbytown is going to have the fall contest,seems no ones organizing it...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Decided I could work on painting this,fuck I missed painting.The roof pretty warped as you can see,warm water will take care of that shit


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

There you go much better


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Base coat,silver with some krylon flake


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Lookin good already


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats badass homie.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Even better.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thx Guys,












Had to stop,cuz it was gettin cold outside but heres were Im at on this


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I would've bondo the hell out the roof paint looks good homie and the roof :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thx man,nah bro dont do that when you roof is warped lol,just boil some water,take it to the sink and dip it in and shape it back


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah man that's soooo nice. I want it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

100$ and its all yours lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just the start of what Im going for....I masked off the black,gonna try a Zed inspired panel paint job


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> 100$ and its all yours lol


Don't you hate when the keys type more 0 then you wanted it too.

You ment $10. I got you. Done deal, lol

Lookin real good man.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Just the start of what Im going for....I masked off the black,gonna try a Zed inspired panel paint job
> View attachment 567633


nice!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks homie


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Alcladed the grill,brought it in not too bad


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

So much done in such a short time. Great job buddy.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thx bro,Actually started it Friday,not much to this kit but the paint work gotta wait til I get my Roth flake and bmf Im running low on foil


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Damn is this a model forum or fuckin WWE lol painted the first flames on my wagon


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Practiced striping again,this didnt come out to bad


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn this shits tight. Great job dude.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Damn this shits tight. Great job dude.


:thumbsup:


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Is the center of the hood a decal? If not, not too shabby, dude. I'm impressed. Did you use one of those nail painteing pens?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks man,it's one shot silver


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lookin' good homie !


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Tony!,@WisdommI used a fox tail brush but I just learned of a better way to do this using a ruling pen and tooth pick.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Don't you hate when the keys type more 0 then you wanted it too.
> 
> You ment $10. I got you. Done deal, lol
> 
> Lookin real good man.


:roflmao:




CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thx man,nah bro dont do that when you roof is warped lol,just boil some water,take it to the sink and dip it in and shape it back


thanks for the info. homie



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Practiced striping again,this didnt come out to bad
> View attachment 568159


I'm dig'n that right there nice paint bumper looks good to ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Dre,getting back into it this week,hopefully...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Added purple to the stripes







Also working on ghost panel flames


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

So far...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

looking good!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Holy moly thats kool homie. Your skills are coming up.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas got it cleared pics after work


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Preview,This is part of my to do list,more on this later


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Preview,This is part of my to do list,more on this later
> View attachment 571730


thats gonna be nice!:nicoderm:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Love the caddy.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks homies


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Great lookin builds homie.I like the striping on the hood of you caddy wagon.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Cadi's uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas,and thanks to Dig for this decal for the hearse,I still need to clear coat,but this works


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh by the way I just got home and saw you called....I left my ph home. Hope your thanksgiving was good.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks,and yours too


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Little preview of another I got in the works....


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

That's a nice color combo right there that car is gonna look good !


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks homie,got some bases coated here


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Lookin nice....


----------



## Dsnvogues (Dec 6, 2007)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks homie,got some bases coated here
> View attachment 573079


That's clean bro!!! What kind of model is that! I've been looking for a car jus like that with that body style


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks homie,got some bases coated here
> View attachment 573079


nice! i like that color!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn that looks kool already.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas @ DsnVogues its the 48 Chevy kit from Galaxy


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Also added a little purple over the glitter


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin good up in here fam


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fam


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 573184


thats bad ass!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Oldskool,means a lot bro!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

looking good up in here bro'...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 573695


orale thats lookin bad ass homeboy!!!:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks ese,The wheels Im gonna use,but I had a bit of a mishap with the paint,tape pulled all of it off on the roof:thumbsdown:,so the cab going into the pond


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dfwr83 said:


> looking good up in here bro'...


Thanks bro,Ill get back to this after a lil,kinda pissed about the paint on the roof


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 573695


Dammit thats look'n nice bro,I know that mishap got you pissed,now go ahead and make a good come back :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Sucks about the roof, but at least the wheels look good.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

u ain't right :facepalm:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Already working on fixing it,never had any problems with this brand til this fuckin chrome paint I used as a base coat didn't really stick so this cunt should be back up soon.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:nicoderm: your up early this morning 7:23 on my side of the world :wave:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nah I get up at 3:00am cuz I start work at 5:00 ,don't exactly live down the block from my job.Not the first time a paint job goes south on me (although it is the first using this paint)probably won't be the last.Its savable,just gonna a lil time.Fuckin up is part of the game for me,it's how I learn,unfortunately.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Me and you get up at the same time. You 3am me 6am......nice.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

The flake for this wagon came in,Next a lil candy over it like on the Hudson pickup and that parts done.I really love this shit,lays out smooth without too much clear,want this for all my cars now,just a little pricey


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like the look of this kool kustom.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks bro,Gonna be scaling back on posting but not building I'm going through some shit right now,all this drama and jawjacking crap ain't helping the headaches I already got.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Keep the faith; your projects are lookin' damn good. Those decals will go out this week.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> The flake for this wagon came in,Next a lil candy over it like on the Hudson pickup and that parts done.I really love this shit,lays out smooth without too much clear,want this for all my cars now,just a little pricey
> View attachment 574167


Flake looks killer what's the primerd ride I sees in the back ground?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well like we've said to the rest. If ya need anything let us no bro. We're here for ya.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> The flake for this wagon came in,Next a lil candy over it like on the Hudson pickup and that parts done.I really love this shit,lays out smooth without too much clear,want this for all my cars now,just a little pricey
> View attachment 574167


your kill'n it bro !!!


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking good. That's that Roth paint, isn't it?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas,T thanks for the decals,Ill keep an eye out for them,Carlos the primered ride is the 59 chopped hearse that I need to build a frame for.Yeah its the Roth flake,I'm not going away or anything just had a death in the family thats been a shock,Ill still be here,don't mean to be an emo or attention whore or anything like that.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?from=&to=en&a=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.makete.net%2Fforum%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ff%3D5%26t%3D20335%26sid%3De3e71c1827a31a291a850164527303f9


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

WOW!!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks fellas,T thanks for the decals,Ill keep an eye out for them,Carlos the primered ride is the 59 chopped hearse that I need to build a frame for.Yeah its the Roth flake,I'm not going away or anything just had a death in the family thats been a shock,Ill still be here,don't mean to be an emo or attention whore or anything like that.


:angel: My sincere condolences to you and the family Lorenzo :angel: I'm praying for you brother ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Dre,we buried my cousin last week,just gotta move on,And Tonio,that Merc is awesome!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Looking good in here man verry sorry about your cousin god rest his soul .......


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks bro,actually a girl,she was on my Moms side,shes resting peacefully but it's hard on the sons she left.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks bro,actually a girl,she was on my Moms side,shes resting peacefully but it's hard on the sons she left.


I know the feel'n brah I lost one of my fav. cuzz'n this year & his mom about a year before and my my lil cuzz'n Gordon is still taken it hard its just some thing that effects people differently may god bless all and keep us ...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks bro,actually a girl,she was on my Moms side,shes resting peacefully but it's hard on the sons she left.


Damn dog sorry to hear about this. Had no idea. I know it's tough man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks guys,It was a shock to all of us she did this and took her own life,I was down and blamed myself for not trying to talk more to her,I spoke to her 3 weeks before.Theres some things you just cant help in life,I wish her sons the best and keep them and her soul in my prayers.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> http://www.microsofttranslator.com/...&t=20335&sid=e3e71c1827a31a291a850164527303f9


doe's the 12 on the door rep the wins or the year ? ruff & rugged looks cool tho :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Got this roof from Fleeter,so I started this 59 Caddy






,so many cars I want to build so little time


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Love it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks cutting shit up,little by little


----------



## doc619 (Dec 30, 2012)

nice cars


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks,doc,more process mockup so far


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That's lookin real kool.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thx,Im in a bit of a jam but I think I figured this would happen,The frame dont line up,but it looks like the 60 impala one just might work.


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Good luck with that. Live long and build them all.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I c ya Brain Storm'n :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah good luck.....Cant wait to see updates.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Now dats a real builder right there nice work fam


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thats guys,working on flushing the roof up,this is not pretty at the moment,but thats what the sandpaper and files are for


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Its getting there


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 587640


:shocked::drama:

looks good with those wheels!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :shocked::drama:
> 
> looks good with those wheels!


:thumbsup: x2!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas,more progress on both wagons later this week,hopefully


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

you do'n to much homie in a good way tho :thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Damn! some serious fab going on. Just an idea for a roof line for your 59'






1960 Cad "Sharkmobile" built by Frank DeRosa & Son circa 1978/79


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

the back end of the 1/4 panel looks like a riviera :dunno: as a matter of fact it is a riviera weel dayummmm ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Auto Mob Mike and Dre,you know I appreciates the comps,I wanted to show a lil progress on the 59 so far,still a bit off before paint


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

i see you look'n good homie that one I really do like :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks Auto Mob Mike and Dre,you know I appreciates the comps,I wanted to show a lil progress on the 59 so far,still a bit off before paint
> View attachment 591790


Looking good homie :thumbsup:

But can i give u sum advise if u cut that middle pillar down u can even out the roof to make it look alil sleeker bro itll look alot better thats mm.02 but it still looks badass thou


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas yeah I think I might lower the middle down some,but that humps looks badass almost hearse like w/o being a hearse:dunno:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That peace of shit look good. LOVE IT.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

looks good!!! yeah do what bigdogg said,it will look much cleaner:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks guys I cut down the center posts just letting the glue dry before I clean and do more work to it


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked: :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Frank you were right it does look better


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

comin together nice bro!! the van dropped on my steps today...THANKS AGAIN BUDDY!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dang even I didnt think itd get there that quick,glad I could help you out,bro:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks way more better that way.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

THX this body that I was gonna sell or scrap is gonna be a full detail build,I still have the frame and int.panels from the convertable to build this






This was just a lil experiment in body work,but Im likn the results enough to take this project seriously.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thx


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Really cool project.. got me thinking what I should do to mine now!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Yup,u got it on lock up in here Lorenzo,Reppin 2 the fullest.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks family,hmmm maybe the middle pullers could be forward a lil,man doing this makes me wanna cup more glue bombs and make em into something kool.Sure is cheaper then getting a whole new kit!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks family,hmmm maybe the middle pullers could be forward a lil,man doing this makes me wanna cup more glue bombs and make em into something kool.Sure is cheaper then getting a whole new kit!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: like I said before since you did that 33 coupe your biulds just been get'n better brah !!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Dre,that bomb is kinda a breakout of the norm for me,love to get another 39 but build it way different.I love building the same kit different ways to show some possibilities


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> THX this body that I was gonna sell or scrap is gonna be a full detail build,I still have the frame and int.panels from the convertable to build this
> View attachment 592658
> This was just a lil experiment in body work,but Im likn the results enough to take this project seriously.



I dig it!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Tonio!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

The roof insert so far


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin sweet. Lovin it.

That black car is sick.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> THX this body that I was gonna sell or scrap is gonna be a full detail build,I still have the frame and int.panels from the convertable to build this
> View attachment 592658
> This was just a lil experiment in body work,but Im likn the results enough to take this project seriously.


hell yeah! looking good!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks homies,I did end up moving the middle post to make it natural looking,I plan on fixing the gap left behind from cutting it all again,But itll be alright


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

don't rush but hurr up lol


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin good fam get down wit d get down!


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

That roof is much better, Actually hated the old one.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks guys It's the same roof from the start,I just narrowed it,stretched it,filled it and chopped it,I didn't like the old one either it was too ambulance like.Haters are motivaters


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good homie.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 594804
> View attachment 594805
> View attachment 594807
> View attachment 594808
> View attachment 594809


Hell yeah Lorenzo, project is off the hook...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks,fam.Mocked up with roof trim


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks good Bro I must admit I liked it the way it was at first more characteristic features,but and now your whip'n up another bad creation and its look'n damn good Lo ...:h5:http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Dark+Angel&Form=IQFRDR


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin so good.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks,fam.Mocked up with roof trim
> View attachment 595331


nice!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas glad y'all like it so far!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

59 Nomadillac so far,and the 57 cameo for the rookie build off


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> 59 Nomadillac so far,and the 57 cameo for the rookie build off
> View attachment 596759


damn that truck is looking real good!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks homie!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> 59 Nomadillac so far,and the 57 cameo for the rookie build off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look'n good


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Bad ass color on truck


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*builds are sweet bro ... I love that truck !!!!!!!*


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Cadi is dope but that truck is killer bro love the paint combo


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *builds are sweet bro ... I love that truck !!!!!!!*


X2 fam lookin real good up in here


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks kats appreciate the comps


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Appreciate it Dre,Thx


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nomadillac is nice as hell so far!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks guys It's the same roof from the start,I just narrowed it,stretched it,filled it and chopped it,I didn't like the old one either it was too ambulance like.Haters are motivaters


so true:biggrin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas appreciate the props,some might like the Nomadillac,some wont,but thats kool.I wanted to try to build a kustom,its still on the backburner til I finish the truck


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

i want to see that nomadillac with some paint, its going to look really good finished up.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks fellas appreciate the props,some might like the Nomadillac,some wont,but thats kool.I wanted to try to build a kustom,its still on the backburner til I finish the truck


lol less talking and more pics please! :werd::cheesy:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

got her in base coat


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn thats sweet. Good job homie.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

dat lac is comein out hard bro:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin::drama:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

looking good!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Lookin good fam!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks brothers I got the first coats on so far,pics later when I get off work


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

looks like everything is gi'n your way looks great brah :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thx so far.....................


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

like dat paint bro are u going to cut it OUT a lil FRONT AND BACK OR BAG'S 1 OR 2 SERVO'S:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thx,homie,Man I wish I knew how to do the servos and working a arms liking the idea of working bags too bro


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*love that kolor ............. it's lookin' low and meeeeeean !*


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

View attachment 603484
View attachment 603485
View attachment 603486


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks everyoneuffin:Having a hard time posting on here cuz my net keeps freezing up


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thx so far.....................
> View attachment 603146
> View attachment 603145


great color!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thx bro 
trying to get these pics to work


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

servo's man front & back man:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

HELL YEAH :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thx bro
> trying to get these pics to work
> View attachment 603689
> View attachment 603690


oh damn!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks family preciate,means much comin from all yauffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Shit thats one originally by who,do your thang Lorenzo


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks family


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dats a nice color on dat fam! u got sum nice projects goin bro keep doin ur thang


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dats da shiznit.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

THX,Pina,Sam,the remaining progress on this will be posted on The L.U.G.K vs Roll Models thread,this was supposed to be a quicky but just sorta evolved as it went on.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Some stuff youll see later from me,I hope


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Some stuff youll see later from me,I hope
> View attachment 610650
> View attachment 610652
> View attachment 610651


that white panel is bad ass


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thx bro


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

View attachment 610680


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn, I see a whole lotta nice builds comin' out of this thread!!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey dude, I always love seeing tour work, lve had to go back some pages and catch up. Good to see customs coming from you still!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sick work homie. some crazy ass projects lined up too. cant wait to see them evolve


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas we'll see how many I can knock out this year And how many started ones Ill get back to


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*I see you homie ! Keep us posted, we watchin' *! :drama:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *I see you homie ! Keep us posted, we watchin' *! :drama:


X2 fam!


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

pina's LRM replica said:


> X2 fam!


X3 some great lookin builds in here.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks y'all. appreciate it,just trying to keep building.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Some stuff youll see later from me,I hope
> View attachment 610650
> View attachment 610652
> View attachment 610651


:h5: you been come'n up :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fam


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Started cutting the frame off this new TJ taxi that came in,we'll see what I can come up with


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

I know it's so tempting, but don't spread yourself so thin man. Finish the hearse, truck, and '39 first.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah I'm wiring the motor on the truck and waiting for the paste I added to the 39 to dry Unfortualty the my last drill bit I was using to wire the truck snapped right now so tomorrow I'm headed to the Hobby shop


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Started cutting the frame off this new TJ taxi that came in,we'll see what I can come up with
> View attachment 627308


:drama:uffin:


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Am feeling your builds homie clean shit man!! Look forward to seeing some of them finished uffin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas,lots of Ideas I realllllllllly I mean REALLLLLY want to do,just cant get to them right now as I tend to get into too many damn buildoffs:banghead:,heres my concept for the Tijuana Taxi


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I dig this.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Cemetary Angel this would look good as a mural :rimshot: on a hearse :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah it would,thanks for the props Tonio!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks fellas,lots of Ideas I realllllllllly I mean REALLLLLY want to do,just cant get to them right now as I tend to get into too many damn buildoffs:banghead:,heres my concept for the Tijuana Taxi
> View attachment 628093


thats gonna be cool!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thats gonna be cool!


Thanks bro


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Your Style is Unique ,keep up the hard work homie.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 610680


that ford panel is pretty sweet


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas,Im also painting up this 1/32 53 Jaguar Xk while detailing up the truck.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Gettin there


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Done,# 1 for the year El Nopal


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Trokita looks clean fam


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Trokita looks clean fam


Gracias,Mero-Mero


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Done,# 1 for the year El Nopal
> View attachment 640061


bad ass! i like the colors!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Done,# 1 for the year El Nopal
> View attachment 640061


YOUR TRUCK CAME OUT CLEAN HOMIE REALLY DIG'N THE BOX ON THE BACK AND THE WAY ITS SIT'N :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks I fell in love with this one so Im doing it up right now too


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:drama: you know I'll be watch'n :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I LiKe ThAt GrEeN TrUcK HoMeR. *El Nopal*


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas its getting some page time In Scale Lowrider mag soon,got pmd on fb


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

that woodie will be cool


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks man.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks fellas its getting some page time In Scale Lowrider mag soon,got pmd on fb


Niiiiiiiice congrats fam!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fam


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks fellas its getting some page time In Scale Lowrider mag soon,got pmd on fb


thats what happen'n Big Lorenzo Congrats Fam :thumbsup::thumbsup: ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Dre,Im also back working on the 55 Wagon made a visor for it


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Finished this yesterday 53 Jaguar XK 120........ Its 1:32 scale Highway Pioneers kit issued in 1960.Paint is Xotics Blue Jeans Kandy over silver with a bit of HOK Cobalt i had left over


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Very nice Lorenzo. That kit is a poor 120, but a nice custom.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks,it's not a very detailed nor accurate kit for a stock 120.wish it was 1:25 but I like it,got a 1:32 license plate coming for it,I cut the chopped windshield frame from aluminum can


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Started painting this 68 tbird today,needs a shit ton of clear and sanding to get this kind of flake smooth


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Veeeeeery nice fam!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Started painting this 68 tbird today,needs a shit ton of clear and sanding to get this kind of flake smooth
> View attachment 659980
> View attachment 659981


 wow thats badass!!!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice paint.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That paint is killer yo!!! Great work big homie.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas appreciate it!!


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Kool Kits C-A!!, nice paint jobs!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Started painting this 68 tbird today,needs a shit ton of clear and sanding to get this kind of flake smooth
> View attachment 659980
> View attachment 659981


 I'm dig'n that Lo :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

THX,lil more on the T-bird


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

nice!!!uffin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Great job, ,!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lpoking real good fam much props


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Everyone


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the bump the T-birds Boxed right now been working on a 60 Caddy Eureka hearse chop top pics here in a min


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Coffin Hauler, no I'm not talk'n bout the Hearse :uh:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Fam,hoping to knock the Tiki Taxi out this week


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

lookin good up in here fam much props!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Mero Mero


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

So far the interior for the Tiki Taxi


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Man! Something out of the ordinary......loving it bro


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Fam made A wooden frame to go under the bamboo,and an aluminum leaf spring


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

The spring I made out of alumn


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a cool interior, homie. Looking good.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Killer work home boy.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks guys I also finished up the seat


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Also the dash


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

that thing is coming along! I've been following it on the club FB...so sick!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Got the Tiki painted and striped for the interior


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Adam I appreciate the comps:h5:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

de nada...btw, your sig is rad. my favorite band for sure. I've even got a skelly tattoo


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

lookin so dope fam much props!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Got the Tiki painted and striped for the interior
> View attachment 743626
> View attachment 743634


we know this Taxi is going to be done up right cuz you go'n strong on it KUTGW fam


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

You getting down, homiw. Props.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas and yup Adams Social D's a favorite of mine too...Ill have more updates when I get off work


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

That's looking pretty damn awsome man, you turned a shit kit into something very cool!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks DeeCee,its coming along


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Shot the long board with some candy green
View attachment 773138


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

So far,still a looooong ways to go smdh


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good, bro.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

thx,bro


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 774841
> thx,bro


 ride is coming out awlsome


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks bro


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Whats up lencho, damn, too much detail carnal......keep it up bro.......:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Angel


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice front end. u doing some hairpins too???


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

nice lookin tight fam!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Mero Mero gave the axel a slight camber to acomodate the leafs


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

@Rockin Im gonna try


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

#3 for this year..............HeadHunter finished


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> #3 for this year..............HeadHunter finished
> View attachment 866185


Mate! that is awsomely done, great imagination and execution, brilliant job man!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Love it.


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

That's a lot of effort vato.


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

THANKS DEECEE,wisdomn,AND SAM!!! @ 70 MC......Dipshit spammer smdh:thumbsdown: oh well.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

back to the 68 T-bird....twisted bars look too big gonna cut em smaller


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> So far the interior for the Tiki Taxi
> View attachment 683861


Too Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

The Responses in this thread are fucking Hilarious "I don't wanna be in one because everyone else wants one" that's like saying "I'm going to be a *** because every other guy wants to fuck girls".

The fact you're letting other people affect how you look at a car and how you approach it, pretty much means you're a fucking pussy. Motherfuckers don't become a lowrider to impress, to stand out, fuck that. We become lowriders because we love our fucking cars. Fuck the other guy and what they want, it's about what you want. If you're really going to not buy a fucking nice ass car because everyone else wants that same nice ass car, then you're a fucking moron.

Motherfuckers wanna talk shit on 4door cars from that 50s,60s, salvaged from the junkyard yet are driving some piece of shit rusted out 2 door they bought at a police auction.

Real Lowriders don't give 2 fucks about anyone else's opinion. If we did we'd never have the fucking culture in the first place, You think they didn't get shit from the Hotrodders? It's what we do it's who we are and it's fucking pussies to afraid to do there own thing that ruin it.

"Oh I'd wanted to be a lowrider, after I saw Dr. Dre in "Let Me Ride" but someone said it's all about 30s now and Donks, so I'll order a set of those, I don't wanna do what I want because of what others might think."


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Bogyoke said:


> Too Cool :thumbsup:


Thanks dude,I saw your take on the Boothill very SICK!! I dug it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2013)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 774841
> thx,bro


love this build, question for you? where did you find the green tiki heads?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Adrian Montenegro has those,he used to be on here now hes on fb.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Where Im at so far


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Guts look great! Wish I had organ speakers


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks dude,I saw your take on the Boothill very SICK!! I dug it.


 thanks


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

My only finished ones this year,Ill have more pics of the The T-bird tuesday just finished it


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Good to see you back homes.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Dope ass lineup brutha!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Where Im at so far
> View attachment 889537
> [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> Dope ass lineup brutha!


hell yea x2


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Sick builds, homie. That truck is bad ass.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

TINGOS said:


> CemetaryAngel81 said:
> 
> 
> > Where Im at so far
> ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

bugs-one said:


> Sick builds, homie. That truck is bad ass.


Thanks Bugs-one:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Finished on to the 36


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

so far


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looking good bro I'm liking that 36 :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Frank


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

the hod came out good! that build is going to be dope!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Adam


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude Great work.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks buddy


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Got this from my girl for X mas.......


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

thats awesome


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Got this from my girl for X mas.......
> View attachment 1003586


That's awesome ! Who makes that ?


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice. That looks like a mean post apocalypse/ prison bus.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

bichito said:


> That's awesome ! Who makes that ?


Jimmy Flinstone


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

bugs-one said:


> Nice. That looks like a mean post apocalypse/ prison bus.


Great minds think alike


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

PHXKSTM said:


> thats awesome


:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

I like that better than the purple.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

sweet looking build fam


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Lookin real nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fam,been awhile this is what I got going,trailer ror the VW 23 window samba


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Also got this 41 lincoln fastback






,another one is going to Frankie B.Greasers alley to cast


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

That Lincoln is nice.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

good work as always!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

thanks..............started this last week


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

what the cab started as.....jf 39 40 dodge.I chopped it about 4 inches


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Where Im at so far.......thanks for looking


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

man fam u got sum wiked work goin up in here keep doin ur thang!!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Awesome! I want it


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

There are a lot of us still using this site as a resource, and we are sick of the kids, and fools bumping old as hell topics! Are there no mods watching the site anymore? What about the sales post peeps be puttin on here and the whole title makes no sense period. They have one post and just joined, shit is kinda outta hand! Anyone else sick of it? Been lookin for a ride on here and think you found a killer deal to only see its 4yrs old!! Aggravating!!! Bann these DIPSHITS


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks again fam.....and this wierdo to for bumping up my thread lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

trying to finish this up for my girl


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

that camper is hella cool

:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

thanks bro


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 1359786


verry clean build fam!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> verry clean build fam!


Thanks jefe.........got some more work done on the art deco COE and messing around with some other projects to make i never get anything done
View attachment 1371738


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Other projects.....
View attachment 1371762


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Always awesome custom stuff great work


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Buddy


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Been working on the interior of my bubble top 59 caddy


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Man , I love these interiors.. tried it once....I'll just stick to what I know:grin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Coast! long time no see.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

What Ive been grinding away on,37 mercedes


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn!!! That thing is serious!!!!beautiful


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

thx,another project i have in the works


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Clean work homie...more pics?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

hella dope man loving the bomb more and more every time I see it


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fam


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Interior for the bomb


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------

